# Brewers Herf III!!! 7.12.08



## King James

That's right! Mark your calendars as the *Third Annual Brewer Herf* just got official. We will work out the details as it gets closer, but like last year everyone can bring a dish and Tony and I will do the grunt work of grilling the *brats* and world famous *kraut*! After great success last year we will again be staying in the parking lot instead of buying tickets...more time to smoke :ss . The game starts at 6:00 so I will set an unofficial start time for 2:00 pm as I think they open the lots 4 hrs before game time. However, will check later to make sure incase we can start sooner

*Where:* Miller Park (carpoolers meet @ ryan rd. park n ride)
*When:* July 12 
*Time:* 6:05 game time so herf @ 2:00?

LET THE BANTER BEGIN! :tu


----------



## BigVito

pig roast


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> pig roast


haha, dunno that the miller park folks would appreciate that. Will save that for another day :ss

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony


----------



## BigVito

I should be in, but I'm going to wait to see how I am closer.


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> but like last year everyone can bring a dish and Tony and I will do the grunt work of grilling the *brats* and world famous *kraut*!


You must be thinking of the shack, cause didn't Rob man the grill and Tony's parents or neighbor make the kraut? :r

I am in though.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> You must be thinking of the shack, cause didn't Rob man the grill and Tony's parents or neighbor make the kraut? :r
> 
> I am in though.


:r:r:r Rob did maintain the grills


----------



## Queen James

I like how you automatically assume I'm attending...what are we, married?!  just kidding putz. It is nice to be invited to play with the big boys


----------



## King James

I guess I should have put a comma. I meant like last year everyone can bring a dish... and THIS year me and tony will man the grills....unless sum1 else wants to. You nit-picky bastages!


----------



## Sir Tony

Woot woot! I can smell the kraut already! Can't wait brothers and sisters. Are you guys ready for my special sauce?!?!:cb


----------



## BigVito

Sir Tony said:


> Woot woot! I can smell the kraut already! Can't wait brothers and sisters.


neighbors cooking it already?


----------



## Sir Tony

BigVito said:


> neighbors cooking it already?


I have 12 jars on order.


----------



## BigVito

Sir Tony said:


> I have 12 jars on order.


:dr:dr


----------



## BigVito

Wonder if Alex could donate his BBQ sauce


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> Wonder if Alex could donate his BBQ sauce


Maybe you will get some in retaliation for sending what you sent down there? Otherwise someone order up a trade with him. Because damn...now I am craving that sauce.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Maybe you will get some in retaliation for sending what you sent down there? Otherwise someone order up a trade with him. Because damn...now I am craving that sauce.


Retaliation? They know better. :tu A trade on the other hand :ss


----------



## RenoB

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB

Yeah Baby, WEEeeeeooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Attendees:
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> 
> Yeah Baby, WEEeeeeooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


no Twill?


----------



## Twill413

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413

Yeah Baby, WEEeeeeooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito

Yeah Baby, woogie woogie woogie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tchariya

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> Attendees:
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> Twill413
> BigVito
> tchariya - corn on da cob?


:gn:gn


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> :gn:gn


wait! we're bringing guns too?!??!


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> wait! we're bringing guns too?!??!


this is going to b a wild herf


----------



## King James

can somebody get that testicle golf game (god I can't wait to see how perry spins this one... haha! )


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> can somebody get that testicle golf game (god I can't wait to see how perry spins this one... haha! )


 I'm not touching your testicle golf games, I'll leave that to Sam


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> I'm not touching your testicle golf games, I'll leave that to Sam


How about, gives new meaning to the term "hole in one"?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> How about, gives new meaning to the term "hole in one"?


:r:r


----------



## DonWeb

Queen James said:


> just kidding putz.


chaaaaaaaa... that's almost a signature line.


----------



## Queen James

BigVito said:


> I'm not touching your testicle golf games, I'll leave that to Sam


hey now! those are fightin words!!


----------



## BigVito

Queen James said:


> hey now! those are fightin words!!


HAH! not even Sam is touching James testicles golf:r


----------



## M1903A1

tchariya said:


> Attendees:
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> Twill413
> BigVito
> tchariya - corn on da cob?


M1903A1 -- awright, I got some lead time to get a rolling cooler and assemble the new mojito kit!

It did need to be bigger, right? :al :tu


----------



## Savvy

_Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?_
_M1903A1_
_Savvy - I can bring ladderball :tu--still not positive I can make it though, but I sure as hell am going to try_


----------



## King James

looking good so far!
*
Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1


----------



## Twill413

Savvy said:


> _Attendees:
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> Twill413
> BigVito
> tchariya - corn on da cob?_
> _M1903A1_
> _Savvy - I can bring ladderball :tu--still not positive I can make it though, but I sure as hell am going to try_


Think I mentioned this, but Tom is very good at dealing with moms...o jeez, here goes Perry again. :r

Lay off the kid Vito. We do want him to come after all.


----------



## tchariya

M1903A1 said:


> M1903A1 -- awright, I got some lead time to get a rolling cooler and assemble the new mojito kit!
> 
> It did need to be bigger, right? :al :tu


I can help with this too.

I have been making some great mjitos with pure cane sugar/tonic mixture...and obviously some Ron!


----------



## Twill413

tchariya said:


> I can help with this too.
> 
> I have been making some great mjitos with pure cane sugar/tonic mixture...and obviously some Ron!


Don't ruin good rum like that :gn. Bacardi is perfect for mojitos. Just sip the Ron while you muddle the mint leaves. :tu


----------



## M1903A1

Twill413 said:


> Don't ruin good rum like that :gn. Bacardi is perfect for mojitos. Just sip the Ron while you muddle the mint leaves. :tu


I think he meant to stick some Ron in with the mojito supplies.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Wonder if Alex could donate his BBQ sauce


Sending in an invite might help! 

*
Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3

DW Tony posted but didn't say he was coming....Tony, tell me I will get another chance to be excellent to you! :tu


----------



## Jbailey

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
Jbailey - Really going to try to make it, just a lot of driving.


----------



## icehog3

C'mon People! Big fun to be had!! :tu

Debauchery at Buckheads!









Food, booze and cigars with the greatest people you could ever meet!









This year Jimmy is taking me on in the biggest arms contest!!


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Think I mentioned this, but Tom is very good at dealing with moms...o jeez, here goes Perry again. :r
> 
> Lay off the kid Vito. We do want him to come after all.


:r:r







what ya sayin bro?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Sending in an invite might help!
> 
> *
> Attendees:*
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> Twill413
> BigVito
> tchariya - corn on da cob?
> M1903A1
> icehog3
> 
> DW Tony posted but didn't say he was coming....Tony, tell me I will get another chance to be excellent to you! :tu


you don't have to wait for permission, send the invite already :r


----------



## BigVito

Florida crew is invited.


----------



## DonWeb

*
Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Oh, I'll be there ... smokin' one for a missing wingman


----------



## DonWeb

tchariya said:


> tchariya - corn on da cob?


Well, it is a good pairing with cigars... ?


----------



## Scud

If it's cool, I'd love to take in a game  :tu


----------



## BigVito

Scud said:


> If it's cool, I'd love to take in a game  :tu


then go on the 13th :r


----------



## Tredegar

My wife and I will be going to Wisconsin this July. If I can swing it I will see if we can be there for this.


----------



## BigVito

Tredegar said:


> My wife and I will be going to Wisconsin this July. If I can swing it I will see if we can be there for this.


Great to hear!


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> If it's cool, I'd love to take in a game  :tu


We have gone the last two years and seen exactly 1 and 1/3 innings, last year we didn't even buy tickets. So if you wanna take in a herf, please put your name on the list. If you wanna see a game....well, not so much.  :r


----------



## Scud

icehog3 said:


> We have gone the last two years and seen exactly 1 and 1/3 innings, last year we didn't even buy tickets. So if you wanna take in a herf, please put your name on the list. If you wanna see a game....well, not so much.  :r


I should have said "I'd love to see Miller Park...the outside" :ss As far as the game...who cares. It'd be a great time to herf, bbq, and drink and listen to whatever wafts out of the stadium.  Let me know what to bring. I'm always good for a bucket or two of margaritas and a cooler of brews :tu


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> I should have said "I'd love to see Miller Park...the outside" :ss As far as the game...who cares. It'd be a great time to herf, bbq, and drink and listen to whatever wafts out of the stadium.  Let me know what to bring. I'm always good for a bucket or two of margaritas and a cooler of brews :tu


Be good to have you there Joey, though I hope we get a chance to herf before then too.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Be good to have you there Joey, though I hope we get a chance to herf before then too.


thats like getting a herf with the pope


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> thats like getting a herf with the pope


I didn't know Joey was Catholic.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I didn't know Joey was Catholic.


He might not know that either:r


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> Wonder if Alex could donate his BBQ sauce





BigVito said:


> Retaliation? They know better. :tu A trade on the other hand :ss


either way.................will see how things go to attend


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> either way.................will see how things go to attend


woo hoo :chk Evening Alex


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> woo hoo :chk Evening Alex


evening, still have that package to send ya


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> evening, still have that package to send ya


Dude I'm already wounded :r If you weren't picky with rum though :gn:gn


----------



## kheffelf

I'll have to check and see, this does sound like fun.


----------



## BigVito

just leave your RG at home :r:tu


----------



## St. Lou Stu

I wasn't going to come unless y'all had RG of 15400 or more.:r


----------



## BigVito

Collectively we might :r:r:r


----------



## Nabinger16

It's a good possibility I just might make it to this little shin dig. I'll have to wait and see what's going on when it gets a little closer.

I just won't mention that I really don't watch baseball.

Thanks for the invite, BigVito! sniff sniff... It made me feel so important! :ss


----------



## BigVito

Nabinger16 said:


> It's a good possibility I just might make it to this little shin dig. I'll have to wait and see what's going on when it gets a little closer.
> 
> I just won't mention that I really don't watch baseball.
> 
> Thanks for the invite, BigVito! sniff sniff... It made me feel so important! :ss


we aren't getting tickets :r you are important to me Bro :r:r hope you can make it.


----------



## icehog3

kheffelf said:


> I'll have to check and see, this does sound like fun.


It is an absolute riot, Kyle, hope you decide to attend and meet the MoB Crew. :tu


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> It is an absolute riot, Kyle, hope you decide to attend and meet the MoB Crew. :tu


What's not to love? Mojitos, Cigars, BBQ, apparently this year Sam will be tossing Jim's testicles around...good, clean old fashioned fun.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> What's not to love? Mojitos, Cigars, BBQ, apparently this year Sam will be tossing Jim's testicles around...good, clean old fashioned fun.


:r:r:r now thats a herf!


----------



## Sir Tony

Twill413 said:


> What's not to love? Mojitos, Cigars, BBQ, apparently this year Sam will be tossing Jim's testicles around...good, clean old fashioned fun.


Oh dear...


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> Oh dear...


Quit typing and get to some 'kraut makin'! :r


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> What's not to love? Mojitos, Cigars, BBQ, apparently this year Sam will be tossing Jim's testicles around...good, clean old fashioned fun.


wow, can't wait till Sam sees that one ... haha


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> wow, can't wait till Sam sees that one ... haha


she isn't sitting next to you?


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> she isn't sitting next to you?


:r:r


----------



## King James

She is @ work. And not sure if you knew, but we don't live together.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> She is @ work. And not sure if you knew, but we don't live together.


I only know what SirTony says


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I only know what SirTony says


huh?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> huh?


it was a bit cryptic :r


----------



## Queen James

Twill413 said:


> What's not to love? Mojitos, Cigars, BBQ, apparently this year Sam will be tossing Jim's testicles around...good, clean old fashioned fun.


haha wow. what a bunch of tool boxes.
there will be no tossing of testicles at the brewer herf thank you very much!!


----------



## replicant_argent

not sure where the list stands, but Beth and I will be a possible.



Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed


----------



## Sir Tony

BigVito said:


> it was a bit cryptic :r


Haha:r:r:r


----------



## BigVito

replicant_argent said:


> not sure where the list stands, but Beth and I will be a possible.
> 
> Attendees:
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> Twill413
> BigVito
> tchariya - corn on da cob?
> M1903A1
> icehog3
> DonWeb
> Replicant
> She Who Must Be Obeyed


Great to have you as possibles.


----------



## Nabinger16

Queen James said:


> haha wow. what a bunch of tool boxes.
> *there will be no tossing of testicles at the brewer herf thank you very much!!*


Damn... That WAS pretty much the only thing making the 4 hour drive worth it for me!!! I guess I'll have to stay home and toss my ow... ahh well nevermind.


----------



## BigVito

Nabinger16 said:


> Damn... That WAS pretty much the only thing making the 4 hour drive worth it for me!!! I guess I'll have to stay home and toss my ow... ahh well nevermind.


:r it was the main attraction, Jimmy control your wife:hn


----------



## replicant_argent

Nabinger16 said:


> Damn... That WAS pretty much the only thing making the 4 hour drive worth it for me!!! I guess I'll have to stay home and toss my ow... ahh well nevermind.


Don't worry, if the J.Crew outlet is closed for some reason, my wife will probably have mine in her purse.


----------



## BigVito

replicant_argent said:


> Don't worry, if the J.Crew outlet is closed for some reason, my wife will probably have mine in her purse.


:r:r my supervisor got pissed at me one night. he had trouble making a decision so I told him to get his balls out of his wifes purse. then the other guy said he could go to walmart and buy some lee presson balls


----------



## tchariya

oooooo Tristan!!!! where are you???


----------



## Twill413

Pete, YES! This is getting better and better.


----------



## Queen James

Nabinger16 said:


> Damn... That WAS pretty much the only thing making the 4 hour drive worth it for me!!! I guess I'll have to stay home and toss my ow... ahh well nevermind.


haha you are horrible!!!


----------



## Jbailey

tchariya said:


> oooooo Tristan!!!! where are you???


Indeed

Where is Mitro and Backwoods?


----------



## King James

Jbailey said:


> Indeed
> 
> Where is Mitro and Backwoods?


and freddy and klugs :tu


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> and freddy and klugs :tu


lemmme check them hold your breath:bl


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> lemmme check them hold your breath:bl


Already pm'd klugs... we shall see!

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)


----------



## Jbailey

What about Michelle?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Already pm'd klugs... we shall see!
> 
> *Attendees:*
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> Twill413
> BigVito
> tchariya - corn on da cob?
> M1903A1
> icehog3
> DonWeb
> Replicant
> She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)


who else did you PM?


----------



## King James

Jbailey said:


> What about Michelle?


uh, doubt that one haha

edit:
and Perry, only pm'd klugs. Why, you been PM spamming to get attendees? lol


----------



## BigVito

BITD


----------



## tchariya

dont forget that Cochise!


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> BITD


???


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> ???


----------



## icehog3

Queen James said:


> haha wow. what a bunch of tool boxes.
> there will be no tossing of testicles at the brewer herf thank you very much!!


I ain't buying that Sam posted this....Jim, quit logging on as Sam!


----------



## Puffy69

let me check my band schedule and if nothing conflicts, im there like a papsmear..


----------



## BigVito

great to hear Freddy :ss


----------



## Da Klugs

Will be there if we are back from The Sam Sneed Festival in time. We go to the Greenbriar the week before.



King James said:


> That's right! Mark your calendars as the *Third Annual Brewer Herf* just got official. We will work out the details as it gets closer, but like last year everyone can bring a dish and Tony and I will do the grunt work of grilling the *brats* and world famous *kraut*! After great success last year we will again be staying in the parking lot instead of buying tickets...more time to smoke :ss . The game starts at 6:00 so I will set an unofficial start time for 2:00 pm as I think they open the lots 4 hrs before game time. However, will check later to make sure incase we can start sooner
> 
> *Where:* Miller Park (carpoolers meet @ ryan rd. park n ride)
> *When:* July 12
> *Time:* 6:05 game time so herf @ 2:00?
> 
> LET THE BANTER BEGIN! :tu


----------



## King James

Da Klugs said:


> Will be there if we are back from The Sam Sneed Festival in time. We go to the Greenbriar the week before.


Awesome Dave! hope to see you there


----------



## Scud

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
Scud--Joey


----------



## BigVito

Da Klugs said:


> Will be there if we are back from The Sam Sneed Festival in time. We go to the Greenbriar the week before.


great to hear Dave, hope you make it, have fun/enjoy the Sam Sneed Festival.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> great to hear Dave, hope you make it, have fun/enjoy the Sam Sneed Festival.


Ya, and maybe convince Sam (simplified) to tag along!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Ya, and maybe convince Sam (simplified) to tag along!


Then we can have the Sam & Sam P-P-P!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Then we can have the Sam & Sam P-P-P!


what bout me and you? we are excluded?  lol


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> what bout me and you? we are excluded?  lol


We will have the IceKing P-P-P.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> We will have the IceKing P-P-P.


nice! :tu


----------



## BigVito

tick tock


----------



## Savvy

Going back on the list here haha. I'm making sure I can go to this. I'll bring the 'testicle golf game' with me too. I'm looking forward to this already.

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
Scud--Joey
Savvy


----------



## Jbailey

This is looking like it will be one hell of a tailgating herf!


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> This is looking like it will be one hell of a tailgating herf!


:tu.


----------



## King James

Tom? I know you are around! lol


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Tom? I know you are around! lol


Always.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Tom? I know you are round! lol


I haven't seen Tom has he a pot belly?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Always.


closed down the Mac for the night before you replied... will get some banter in today tho!


----------



## King James

Hey Tom, sent you a text but not sure if you got it. Bought NHL 2008 tonight for xbox 360 and it has all the AHL teams in it. I was the admirals and Tony was the icehogs... beat him 4-0. If only they could do that in real life. Graphics are pretty awesome though.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Hey Tom, sent you a text but not sure if you got it. Bought NHL 2008 tonight for xbox 360 and it has all the AHL teams in it. I was the admirals and Tony was the icehogs... beat him 4-0. If only they could do that in real life. Graphics are pretty awesome though.


yeah, and this is related to the Brewers herf how?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> yeah, and this is related to the Brewers herf how?


is not.... look at my first post... said let the banter begin.  I don't think anything to do with my testicles and Sam pertains to the herf either despite contrary belief lol


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> is not.... look at my first post... said let the banter begin.  I don't think anything to do with my testicles and Sam pertains to the herf either despite contrary belief lol


they will be at the herf, the game won't :gn or will it


----------



## Queen James

King James said:


> is not.... look at my first post... said let the banter begin.  I don't think anything to do with my testicles and Sam pertains to the herf either despite contrary belief lol


was that you attempting to stand up for me? highly doubt it but appreciate the gesture i suppose.


----------



## King James

Queen James said:


> was that you attempting to stand up for me? highly doubt it but appreciate the gesture i suppose.


somebody is in a mood this morning..... :r


----------



## Queen James

King James said:


> somebody is in a mood this morning..... :r


don't even go there.  you're suppose to stand up for me but i get it now...you really do want me to play with your testicles at the brewer herf don't you? amateur show for the crew? you're just sick jimbo, just sick


----------



## 68TriShield

damn Sam


----------



## King James

Queen James said:


> don't even go there.  you're suppose to stand up for me but i get it now...you really do want me to play with your testicles at the brewer herf don't you? amateur show for the crew? you're just sick jimbo, just sick


okay okay... next person to bring up my testicles or Sam gets beat down!.... that includes you Tom :gn

hahaha.... better Sam? and now Tom is going to have to put me in a blender and make me drink myself


----------



## Queen James

King James said:


> okay okay... next person to bring up my testicles or Sam gets beat down!.... that includes you Tom :gn
> 
> hahaha.... better Sam? and now Tom is going to have to put me in a blender and make me drink myself


ooooh so now you're power hungry? gotta show off the guns? :bx haha i'm just kidding!


----------



## King James

Queen James said:


> ooooh so now you're power hungry? gotta show off the guns? :bx haha i'm just kidding!


I give up :tg


----------



## Queen James

King James said:


> I give up :tg


hahahaha i had to do it  
don't threaten tom though because he promised a fight during a hockey game! Let's face it, you know how much blood entertains me! :bx


----------



## King James

speaking of Tom.. see him posting around... Morning Tom! :ss


----------



## Queen James

King James said:


> speaking of Tom.. see him posting around... Morning Tom! :ss


you're stalking him now too?!


----------



## King James

Queen James said:


> you're stalking him now too?!


nope, only you are special enough for that..... he posted in the shack herf thread


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> okay okay... next person to bring up my testicles or Sam gets beat down!.... that includes you Tom :gn


Good Morning Sam, Jimmy and Dave! 

So Jim....hows your testicles?


----------



## replicant_argent

King James said:


> okay okay... next person to bring up my testicles or Sam gets beat down!.... that includes you Tom :gn
> 
> hahaha.... better Sam? and now Tom is going to have to put me in a blender and make me drink myself


I thought you referred to them as your "Rocky Mountain Oysters"


----------



## Queen James

replicant_argent said:


> I thought you referred to them as your "Rocky Mountain Oysters"


he named them?!?! :sl


----------



## replicant_argent

Queen James said:


> he named them?!?! :sl


Remember Sam, he's yours.... All yours.......


----------



## King James

I don't like that smilie... its too true


----------



## Queen James

replicant_argent said:


> Remember Sam, he's yours.... All yours.......


don't remind me! afterall, jim's the one who said it was a curse to have me around...just returning the favor


----------



## icehog3

replicant_argent said:


> I thought you referred to them as your "Rocky Mountain Oysters"


"Rocky Mountain Raisins", I sez. :r


----------



## TheEconomist

well holy cow :BS

I'm in! I don't know any of you guys, but i live about 2 miles from miller park (I'm at MU) so wtf, ill bring some booze and box or two.

should be wild..:chk


----------



## icehog3

TheEconomist said:


> well holy cow :BS
> 
> I'm in! I don't know any of you guys, but i live about 2 miles from miller park (I'm at MU) so wtf, ill bring some booze and box or two.
> 
> should be wild..:chk


You won't be sorry...one of the best herfs of the summer.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> You won't be sorry...one of the best herfs of the summer.


Indeed.

Posted in your intro thread, I also go to MU


----------



## freakygar

Please forgive my stupidity but where exactly is this? 

Al



King James said:


> That's right! Mark your calendars as the *Third Annual Brewer Herf* just got official. We will work out the details as it gets closer, but like last year everyone can bring a dish and Tony and I will do the grunt work of grilling the *brats* and world famous *kraut*! After great success last year we will again be staying in the parking lot instead of buying tickets...more time to smoke :ss . The game starts at 6:00 so I will set an unofficial start time for 2:00 pm as I think they open the lots 4 hrs before game time. However, will check later to make sure incase we can start sooner
> 
> *Where:* Miller Park (carpoolers meet @ ryan rd. park n ride)
> *When:* July 12
> *Time:* 6:05 game time so herf @ 2:00?
> 
> LET THE BANTER BEGIN! :tu


----------



## King James

^^^ Milwaukee, WI


----------



## Sir Tony

ahc4353 said:


> Please forgive my stupidity but where exactly is this?
> 
> Al


The home of the greatest baseball team in history, duh...


----------



## M1903A1

Sir Tony said:


> The home of the greatest baseball team in history, duh...


I thought Wrigley got ruled out for a herf?? :r :bn :mn :chk


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> I thought Wrigley got ruled out for a herf?? :r :bn :mn :chk


Cubs :gn:gn


----------



## freakygar

Sir Tony said:


> The home of the greatest baseball team in history, duh...


duh? Not a baseball fan sorry. :fu

Al


----------



## BigVito

ahc4353 said:


> duh? Not a baseball fan sorry. :fu
> 
> Al


don't have to be to herf here


----------



## King James

ahc4353 said:


> duh? Not a baseball fan sorry. :fu
> 
> Al


Don't worry, he was being sarcastic. Besides last year, the brewers haven't been very good for awhile. And we aren't even going into the game for this herf so feel free to tag along, baseball fan or not


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Don't worry, he was being sarcastic. Besides last year, the brewers haven't been very good for awhile. And we aren't even going into the game for this herf so feel free to tag along, baseball fan or not


If the Brewers were as bad as they were a couple years ago, the manager might come out to the parking lot and ask me to pitch.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> If the Brewers were as bad as they were a couple years ago, the manager might come out to the parking lot and ask me to pitch.


your cubbies haven't done much more post season than my brewers in the past 100 years :ss


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> your cubbies haven't done much more post season than my brewers in the past 100 years :ss


Here we go again....pay off your old bets before you go baiting me into another one! :r


----------



## Sir Tony

icehog3 said:


> Here we go again....pay off your old bets before you go baiting me into another one! :r


Haha, should be another interesting year. Place your bets now!


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Here we go again....pay off your old bets before you go baiting me into another one! :r


Jimmy? you still owe on a bet???


----------



## King James

DonWeb said:


> Jimmy? you still owe on a bet???


not for long, it is almost taken care of


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> not for long, it is almost taken care of


No worries, Brother, I was just yanking your chain. 

Realized I have Hawks tickets for Sunday, so I am going to have to wait until the 12th to herf with you Brother.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> No worries, Brother, I was just yanking your chain.
> 
> Realized I have Hawks tickets for Sunday, so I am going to have to wait until the 12th to herf with you Brother.


can't wait... kno Same wants to meet you


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> can't wait... kno Same wants to meet you


I am looking forward to that too....just no vegemite! :r


----------



## Jbailey

Just a bottle of Marmite then.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Just a bottle of Marmite then.


No banter from the Peanut Gallery, David!  :r


----------



## slimm

If I am in town I would very much like to attend.

Ryan


----------



## M1903A1

Jbailey said:


> Just a bottle of Marmite then.


I thought Marmite was a can...and was used to transport something better than Vegemite!


----------



## King James

slimm said:


> If I am in town I would very much like to attend.
> 
> Ryan


would love to have you.

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
Scud--Joey
Savvy
Da Klugs (maybe)


----------



## Scud

I told, I repeat I TOLD my wife I was gonna head up there and she was good with it. She might even tag along and take Moose to his first Brewer game while we're outside :tu :ss


----------



## King James

Brewer home opener next week Friday. Me and Tony will be there with cigars, brats, and kraut to have a mini herf for what is to come on the 12th. Will have pics for sure to entice more folks to come out for the real brewer herf.


----------



## Savvy

I'm going to be at Miller on Saturday of opening weekend for a bachelor party. Would have been funny to run into you a couple months beforehand Jim.


----------



## Tristan

I'm gonna try to make this one fellas. Last year was AWESOME!


----------



## King James

Tristan said:


> I'm gonna try to make this one fellas. Last year was AWESOME!


You better be there. Bring the misses too... should be a few ladies there for her to chat with


----------



## King James

Sick of the stress and don't feel like figuring out the parking details and who will bring what food. The brewer Herf is cancelled fellas. Maybe try it again next year


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Sick of the stress and don't feel like figuring out the parking details and who will bring what food. The brewer Herf is cancelled fellas. Maybe try it again next year


Happy April Fools Day to you too, wanker.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Happy April Fools Day to you too, wanker.


eh, I didn't think it would work on you.... on your toes after Darrel's post. Happy April Fools to you too.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> eh, I didn't think it would work on you.... on your toes after Darrel's post. Happy April Fools to you too.










not, better luck next year Jimmy


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> not, better luck next year Jimmy


oh bite me, I figured it wouldn't work haha. Doesn't take away from partaking in the spirit of april fools though!


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> oh bite me, I figured it wouldn't work haha. Doesn't take away from partaking in the spirit of april fools though!


But the point is to make other people look foolish.


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> But the point is to make other people look foolish.


:r:r:r

Jim, why do you treat yourself this way? You deserve much better :cb


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> But the point is to make other people look foolish.





RenoB said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Jim, why do you treat yourself this way? You deserve much better :cb


"Deserves got nothing to do with it.".....William Munny


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> But the point is to make other people look foolish.


true, had the doc not gotten Tom on his toes and beat me to the punch, it might have at least made him think twice.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> true, had the doc not gotten Tom on his toes and beat me to the punch, it might have at least made him think twice.


Two more times than you did, eh?  :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Two more times than you did, eh?  :r


2 years and I've never done an april fools joke so I wanted to okay! haha. Now stop picking on me before I make the joke real!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> 2 years and I've never done an april fools joke so I wanted to okay! haha. Now stop picking on me before I make the joke real!


You don't think we could handle this one without you?  :r

Hope you don't decide to go kwagga on us.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> You don't think we could handle this one without you?  :r
> 
> Hope you don't decide to go kwagga on us.


haha, was just going to post that somehow I think even if I backed out, it would still go on.

Don't worry... will be there :tu


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> haha, was just going to post that somehow I think even if I backed out, it would still go on.
> 
> Don't worry... will be there :tu


Hooray!! :tu


----------



## tchariya

King James said:


> Sick of the stress and don't feel like figuring out the parking details and who will bring what food. The brewer Herf is cancelled fellas. Maybe try it again next year


What...Disney with mom again? Or was that someone else?


----------



## King James

tchariya said:


> What...Disney with mom again? Or was that someone else?


nope... no mickey mouse this year


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> You don't think we could handle this one without you?  :r
> 
> Hope you don't decide to go kwagga on us.


handle it without him? wasn't here there for only 5 minutes lat year?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> handle it without him? wasn't here there for only 5 minutes lat year?


nope, that was Rob's backyard herf. I was at the brewer herf for a good couple of hours


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> nope, that was Rob's backyard herf. I was at the brewer herf for a good couple of hours


a good couple hours in Jimmy land :r


----------



## Darb85

might be intrested in this. sounds like fun.


----------



## icehog3

Darb85 said:


> might be intrested in this. sounds like fun.


Just DO IT!!


----------



## King James

Quick little PSA. Was on the news last week that from now on they are checking for tickets at miller park and if you don't have tickets you can't tailgate. I'm guessing after their good season last year they are worrying about more people coming just to party. However, I'm not sure if this was just for opening day or if they will do it all season. 

Either way, Tony and I were at opening day and never got asked... and I'm guessing if you said you are getting your tickets from someone meeting you here and raised hell about it they wouldn't turn you away.... just wanted to bring this up.


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> Quick little PSA. Was on the news last week that from now on they are checking for tickets at miller park and if you don't have tickets you can't tailgate. I'm guessing after their good season last year they are worrying about more people coming just to party. However, I'm not sure if this was just for opening day or if they will do it all season.
> 
> Either way, Tony and I were at opening day and never got asked... and I'm guessing if you said you are getting your tickets from someone meeting you here and raised hell about it they wouldn't turn you away.... just wanted to bring this up.


That sounds about as easy to enforce as jaywalking. Anyways, getting amped up for this.

Need you guys sending good mojo tomorrow, as I have a REAL job interview. Hopefully if this pans out, I will be available more weekends, and I will also be sitting pretty financially to start saving for a house, and maybe buying a box or two .

/threadjack off.


----------



## icehog3

Good luck Tony!

Jimmy, if we end up having to buy some cheap seats, it will still be worth it for the BHIII!


----------



## backwoods

hey gang....houze everyone doin:tu 

I'd like to add myself and my brother drew to the list:ss I sure as hell cant miss another brewer HERF!!!


threadjack on...
as far as where the heck i've been, I'm in the middle of redoing a lower room in my house, Big brother is back at work so no CS from there, we have been helping my grandmother get back and forth from the hospital/assisted living/home for the past few weeks, and any spare time in between Ive been kickin my daughter's tail in xbox360:r

my brother was spose to be back from Iraq last week, but is now staying until mid-may, so our 'trip' has been cancelled. He is doin great, He just bought a new Harley and picks it up when he gets back:tu. So I guess if I want to hang out with Tom and him, I will have to put some cards in the spokes of my mountain bike and ride:bn

thanks for all the emails and pms, i am still alive and hoping to get a few herfs in this year!

/threadjack


----------



## pnoon

backwoods said:


> hey gang....houze everyone doin:tu
> 
> I'd like to add myself and my brother drew to the list:ss I sure as hell cant miss another brewer HERF!!!
> 
> threadjack on...
> as far as where the heck i've been, I'm in the middle of redoing a lower room in my house, Big brother is back at work so no CS from there, we have been helping my grandmother get back and forth from the hospital/assisted living/home for the past few weeks, and any spare time in between Ive been kickin my daughter's tail in xbox360:r
> 
> my brother was spose to be back from Iraq last week, but is now staying until mid-may, so our 'trip' has been cancelled. He is doin great, He just bought a new Harley and picks it up when he gets back:tu. So I guess if I want to hang out with Tom and him, I will have to put some cards in the spokes of my mountain bike and ride:bn
> 
> thanks for all the emails and pms, i am still alive and hoping to get a few herfs in this year!
> 
> /threadjack


Good to see you, Brother. Try not to be such a stranger 'round these parts.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Quick little PSA. Was on the news last week that from now on they are checking for tickets at miller park and if you don't have tickets you can't tailgate. I'm guessing after their good season last year they are worrying about more people coming just to party. However, I'm not sure if this was just for opening day or if they will do it all season.
> 
> Either way, Tony and I were at opening day and never got asked... and I'm guessing if you said you are getting your tickets from someone meeting you here and raised hell about it they wouldn't turn you away.... just wanted to bring this up.


my guess is a sold out opening day, we will see.


backwoods said:


> hey gang....houze everyone doin:tu
> 
> I'd like to add myself and my brother drew to the list:ss I sure as hell cant miss another brewer HERF!!!
> 
> threadjack on...
> as far as where the heck i've been, I'm in the middle of redoing a lower room in my house, Big brother is back at work so no CS from there, we have been helping my grandmother get back and forth from the hospital/assisted living/home for the past few weeks, and any spare time in between Ive been kickin my daughter's tail in xbox360:r
> 
> my brother was spose to be back from Iraq last week, but is now staying until mid-may, so our 'trip' has been cancelled. He is doin great, He just bought a new Harley and picks it up when he gets back:tu. So I guess if I want to hang out with Tom and him, I will have to put some cards in the spokes of my mountain bike and ride:bn
> 
> thanks for all the emails and pms, i am still alive and hoping to get a few herfs in this year!
> 
> /threadjack


Wow, great to hear from you, this herf just got a lot better:chk:chk


----------



## tchariya

backwoods said:


> ...... He is doin great, He just bought a new Harley and picks it up when he gets back:tu.
> 
> /threadjack


and this is how our economy/housing is going to rebound! all those wonderful service men/women buying up big ticket items and houses!!!!

I pray for your brother's safe return...and for the return of all of our armed forces.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Good luck Tony!
> 
> Jimmy, if we end up having to buy some cheap seats, it will still be worth it for the BHIII!


Thats what I was thinking. Then if the police came we can just go in for an inning or two and come back out. However, it doesn't seem that they are enforcing it too much. Here is an article Rob sent to me. Subject is open for discussion I guess on if we want to just risk it or cover our bases

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=735813


----------



## tchariya

King James said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Then if the police came we can just go in for an inning or two and come back out. However, it doesn't seem that they are enforcing it too much. Here is an article Rob sent to me. Subject is open for discussion I guess on if we want to just risk it or cover our bases
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=735813


ok...so we pile on a couple of toilets in Tom and Perry's truck bed? Take the profits earned to buy us some cabs of the good stuff?!

i'll just hold on to a cheap ticket if it means i can herf freely with my CS gorillas, tossing some balls tied by some string or tossing bags....


----------



## BigVito

are we going to set up a toilet?


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> are we going to set up a toilet?












This would work right? Of course, if you are sitting on this thing in the parking lot then not having tickets will be the least of our worries.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> This would work right? Of course, *if you are sitting on this thing in the parking lot then not having tickets will be the least of our worries*.


:r:r:r true.


----------



## backwoods

tchariya said:


> I pray for your brother's safe return...and for the return of all of our armed forces.


Thank you..... he works on the guns for the f16's and they flew with his crew on the way to, and will be with them on the way home:tu



BigVito said:


> Wow, great to hear from you, this herf just got a lot better:chk:chk


Hell ya! Miller park wont be the same after we leave!!!!


----------



## King James

awesome that you will make it down Al  and glad your bro will be back for it too, haven't seen him in awhile.

Mayberry herf this year?


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> awesome that you will make it down Al  and glad your bro will be back for it too, haven't seen him in awhile.
> 
> Mayberry herf this year?


I am still thinkin about it, I figure September would be the best month since that would be a Wisconsin month anyway...its been a while since we have all tossed Robs balls around:r

plus my yard has gotten a little bigger since last time, there will be plenty of flat yard to play on:tu









ahhhh memories....that was lil T's first HERF, man how he has grown lol


----------



## King James

Was that Mike's first and only herf? I don't remember seeing him since


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> i am still alive and hoping to get a few herfs in this year!


Awesome Brother!! It will be great to party with you and Drew! 



King James said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Then if the police came we can just go in for an inning or two and come back out. However, it doesn't seem that they are enforcing it too much. Here is an article Rob sent to me. Subject is open for discussion I guess on if we want to just risk it or cover our bases


Are they just enforcing ticket possession, or are they trying to outlaw tailgating after the game starts?


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Awesome Brother!! It will be great to party with you and Drew!
> 
> Are they just enforcing ticket possession, or are they trying to outlaw tailgating after the game starts?


Sounds like someone needs to call the box office and find out for sure. I nominate Jimboreeno!


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Sounds like someone needs to call the box office and find out for sure. I nominate Jimboreeno!


I read the article...sounds like a show for opening day, and that the police tell you to go into the game and don't really care if you do or not. Probably getting OT from Miller park, so they say what the Brewers ask them to, but don't get to radical about enforcing it. I think we will be OK.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I read the article...sounds like a show for opening day, and that the police tell you to go into the game and don't really care if you do or not. Probably getting OT from Miller park, so they say what the Brewers ask them to, but don't get to radical about enforcing it. I think we will be OK.


tony and I were there opening day and didn't get asked once. granted we went in for the game. I figure if they ask us as we pay to park, just say we are meeting people with tickets there, and after opening day I doubt it will be enforced as much.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> tony and I were there opening day and didn't get asked once. granted we went in for the game. I figure if they ask us as we pay to park, just say we are meeting people with tickets there, and after opening day I doubt it will be enforced as much.


Or like I said, I would gladly pay for a chep seat for the right to hang with the MoB....with apologies to Klugs, I would rather hang with the MoB than with the finest people in the World.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Or like I said, I would gladly pay for a chep seat for the right to hang with the MoB....with apologies to Klugs, I would rather hang with the MoB than with the finest people in the World.


the MoB is made of the finest people in the world as far as I'm concerned


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> the MoB is made of the finest people in the world as far as I'm concerned


Of course I agree...except for that Tom guy, he's a douchebag.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> the MoB is made of the finest people in the world as far as I'm concerned


:tu


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Of course I agree...except for that Tom guy, he's a douchebag.


:r he is "ok" the worse one has a screen name King James, if you ever watched South Park he is on there. Jimmy :r


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Of course I agree...except for that Tom guy, he's a douchebag.


that's mister chief rear admiral bilbo douchebaggins ... if you please!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> :tu


when you read the next post you wouldn't of given me a :tu:r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r he is "ok" the worse one has a screen name King James, if you ever watched South Park he is on there. Jimmy :r


TIMMY!!! :r



DonWeb said:


> that's mister chief rear admiral bilbo douchebaggins ... if you please!


I stand corrected...wassup, Tony? You in for Saturday?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> TIMMY!!! :r
> 
> I stand corrected...wassup, Tony? You in for Saturday?


:r:r he got in a funny fight with Jimmy, I think Jimmy lost that one too


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> TIMMY!!! :r
> 
> I stand corrected...wassup, Tony? You in for Saturday?


Hope so! 

Perry, I'm ignoring you.....
:r


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Hope so!
> 
> Perry, I'm ignoring you.....
> :r


very smart :r now only if I could ignore me


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Hope so!
> 
> Perry, I'm ignoring you.....
> :r


JIMMY! TIMMY!!!


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> You in for Saturday?


Yep.



BigVito said:


> very smart :r now only if I could ignore me


What this about you needin' a ride?


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> Yep.
> 
> What this about you needin' a ride?


yes Sir. truck will be parked and I rather not drive it.


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> Yep.
> 
> What this about you needin' a ride?


Sweet Tony!!

Any cigar requests?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Sweet Tony!!
> 
> Any cigar requests?


Nub?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Nub?


Cigars, not Jim's anatomy.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Cigars, not Jim's anatomy.


haha.

I really do want to try one of the torpedo Nub Habanas tho


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> haha.
> 
> I really do want to try one of the torpedo Nub Habanas tho


I really don't have any. :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I really don't have any. :r


lol I wasn't asking you..... fool!


----------



## RenoB

BigVito said:


> the MoB is made of the finest people in the world as far as I'm concerned


Truer words were never spoken. And I like your new avitar Perry :tu



DonWeb said:


> What this about you needin' a ride?


Do I hear carpool?

On another note, I'm having a temp crown put in on Thursday. Shouldn't prevent me from participating on Saturday just a heads up to Jimmy, our future dentist, who thought it was a cavity when it is actually a fracture  Nothing a few more years of dental school won't help


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> Truer words were never spoken. And I like your new avitar Perry :tu
> 
> Do I hear carpool?
> 
> On another note, I'm having a temp crown put in on Thursday. Shouldn't prevent me from participating on Saturday just a heads up to Jimmy, our future dentist, who thought it was a cavity when it is actually a fracture  Nothing a few more years of dental school won't help


lol. I didn't even get to look at, and don't have any years of dental school under my belt yet


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> lol. I didn't even get to look at, and don't have any years of dental school under my belt yet


Lotsa Schlitz Malt Liquor under your belt though, eh Jimmy?


----------



## King James

Here are some pics from opening day

Brats in the beer
http://imageshack.us

Brats and kraut cooking
http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Truer words were never spoken. And I like your new avitar Perry :tu


thank you :ss


----------



## replicant_argent

okay.... I'm hungry now. Maybe I can introduce you to some grown up beer, some day, Jimmy.... :bn:mn


----------



## BigVito

replicant_argent said:


> okay.... I'm hungry now. Maybe I can introduce you to some grown up beer, some day, Jimmy.... :bn:mn


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Scud

Are we all bringing whatever or is there a volunteer list? I've got loads of brats and a few 12ers of Land Shark beer to bring. 

Who's bringing a grill?


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Sweet Tony!! Any cigar requests?


If I'm not mistaken - all you have is those old smelly sticks.

Not like the spanking new, shiny versions that I have.


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> If I'm not mistaken - all you have is those old smelly sticks.
> 
> Not like the spanking new, shiny versions that I have.


:r :tu Gotcha, Tony!


----------



## King James

tom, all you have is dem poo sticks, eh?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> tom, all you have is dem poo sticks, eh?


And 1 Gurkha for you, Jimmy.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> And 1 Gurkha for you, Jimmy.


yay! 

Was at the Brewer game last night too with Sam. Needless to say the tailgating was not as nice as opening day. (if the weather was as bad down by you I think you know what I mean... if not, think 38* and windy and rainy)


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> yay!
> 
> Was at the Brewer game last night too with Sam. Needless to say the tailgating was not as nice as opening day. (if the weather was as bad down by you I think you know what I mean... if not, think 38* and windy and rainy)


but you saw a helluva game! can you say 6-1? I knew you could!


----------



## Scud

King James said:


> yay!
> 
> Was at the Brewer game last night too with Sam. Needless to say the tailgating was not as nice as opening day. (if the weather was as bad down by you I think you know what I mean... if not, think 38* and windy and rainy)


How much was general parking? A friend said it was $15, but she was there on opening day.


----------



## icehog3

I think that's about right. We meet at a Park'n'Ride off the expressway and consolidate into a few vehicles.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> I think that's about right. We meet at a Park'n'Ride off the expressway and consolidate into a few vehicles.


I can practically walk to the PnR from where I will be living when this goes down. That means either I can get dropped off or stumble home from the PnR and not have to worry about driving. This is gonna be a good one!


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> I can practically walk to the PnR from where I will be living when this goes down. That means either I can get dropped off or stumble home from the PnR and not have to worry about driving. This is gonna be a good one!


you are moving to the OC?


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> you are moving to the OC?


For sure. Apt complex right off Ryan Rd. Minutes from your parents crib.


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> For sure. Apt complex right off Ryan Rd. Minutes from your parents crib.


nice... if only you did it like a year sooner when I was still there


----------



## Darb85

I have a suburban.  if i go, we can consolidate into mine. 8 people including the driver fit comfortably.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> nice... if only you did it like a year sooner when I was still there


Yeah, Tony's biggest goal in life is to live as close to you as he can, Jimmy!  :r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, Tony's biggest goal in life is to live as close to you as he can, Jimmy!  :r












Jimmy, here's a doctor for you cuz you just got burned! :r


----------



## King James

every1 wants to live by me


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> every1 wants to live by me


Only to steal your food when you're in class.


----------



## Sir Tony

icehog3 said:


> Only to steal your food when you're in class.


Food should be the least of his concerns, I would be worried about his bath towel in which I wipe my ass with after I get out of the shower.:r


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> Food should be the least of his concerns, I would be worried about his bath towel in which I wipe my ass with after I get out of the shower.:r


And his toothbrush, which I hear you use to make sure you are "dingle-berry" free.


----------



## King James

bump. hopefully the crew can pull of the sweep of the Reds today


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> bump. hopefully the crew can pull of the sweep of the Reds today


Is this a Herf thread or a cheerleading thread for a team destined to finish 3rd?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Is this a Herf thread or a cheerleading thread for a team destined to finish 3rd?


3rd in the national league as a whole maybe..... But obviously, first in the division

Just was a statement to bump the thread tho..... jerk


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> 3rd in the national league as a whole maybe..... But obviously, first in the division
> 
> Just was a statement to bump the thread tho..... jerk


We'll see who's feeling like a jerk when the Brew Crew ends the season behind the Cards and the Cubs.

I am just posting to bump the thread.  :r


----------



## Jbailey

bump

I'm out There is no way I can make this and get back to MI to fly out.


----------



## King James

Jbailey said:


> bump
> 
> I'm out There is no way I can make this and get back to MI to fly out.


sorry you can't make it, brotha.

I think this is the current list

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
Scud--Joey
Savvy


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> bump
> 
> I'm out There is no way I can make this and get back to MI to fly out.


Crap.


----------



## Jbailey

Anything going on in the MOB area at the end of the month?


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Anything going on in the MOB area at the end of the month?


when is that?


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Anything going on in the MOB area at the end of the month?


Trying to hook up with Perry, and with Peter (physiognomy) sometime soon, but nothing definite until I see my work and hockey schedule.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Trying to hook up with Perry, and with Peter (physiognomy) sometime soon, but nothing definite until I see my work and hockey schedule.


HA, little trivia. Perry and Peter have similar roots (the name)


----------



## Jbailey

Will be free anytime from May 26th - May 31st.

then again June 10th - June 14th. (June 11th I will be in Chicago for Iron Maiden)

If anything in there works let me know


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Will be free anytime from May 26th - May 31st.
> 
> then again June 10th - June 14th. (June 11th I will be in Chicago for Iron Maiden)
> 
> If anything in there works let me know


I will look


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Will be free anytime from May 26th - May 31st.
> 
> then again June 10th - June 14th. (June 11th I will be in Chicago for Iron Maiden)
> 
> If anything in there works let me know


June 14th is the Chicago end of the MoB Herf. 

I will let you know about free time during the first week when I get my work schedule.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> June 14th is the Chicago end of the MoB Herf.
> 
> I will let you know about free time during the first week when I get my work schedule.


I won't hold my breath


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I won't hold my breath


No one is asking you too, you might strain your glutes.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> No one is asking you too, you might strain your glutes.


bunz of steel


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> bunz of steel


Ewwww.


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> bunz of steel





icehog3 said:


> Ewwww.


Not like it sounds, took a mortar round in Grendada.


----------



## CHRONO14

Twill413 said:


> Not like it sounds, took a mortar round in Grendada.


:r disgusting. Is the June 14th one at CK or another B&M?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Not like it sounds, took a mortar round in Grendada.


:r:r


----------



## drevim

Talked to Tom about this, this past weekend.

Going to hold off adding my name (and Angel's), but it looks good for us making the trip up. I will need to score some tickets though. For some reason, I can't convince her that traveling 7 hours to sit in a parking lot and smoke is a good idea. If any of the MoB crew has a good source, please PM me. Will be easier to make plans once I know what tickets will cost. Thanks.


----------



## RenoB

drevim said:


> Talked to Tom about this, this past weekend.
> 
> Going to hold off adding my name (and Angel's), but it looks good for us making the trip up. I will need to score some tickets though. For some reason, I can't convince her that traveling 7 hours to sit in a parking lot and smoke is a good idea. If any of the MoB crew has a good source, please PM me. Will be easier to make plans once I know what tickets will cost. Thanks.


That would be awesome Ian! But not sure why anyone would want to see a Brewers game these days LOL - although Miller Park is a beautiful venue.

Don't have any connections, always buy my tickets online (where you'll find a list of prices).


----------



## drevim

RenoB said:


> That would be awesome Ian! But not sure why anyone would want to see a Brewers game these days LOL - although Miller Park is a beautiful venue.
> 
> Don't have any connections, always buy my tickets online (where you'll find a list of prices).


Appreciate it Rob, Angel loves baseball, and really loves getting to go to parks she's never visited. Will check out the home site and see what they have to offer. :tu


----------



## BigVito

drevim said:


> Appreciate it Rob, Angel loves baseball, and really loves getting to go to parks she's never visited. Will check out the home site and see what they have to offer. :tu


you only need 1 ticket


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> you only need 1 ticket


I thought we was just staying in the parkin lot for the entire game



King James said:


> After great success last year we will again be staying in the parking lot instead of buying tickets...more time to smoke :ss .


unless somethin changed?


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> I thought we was just staying in the parkin lot for the entire game
> 
> unless somethin changed?


We are, but Angel isn't :r


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> We are, but Angel isn't :r


:r ok gotya...:tu


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> :r ok gotya...:tu


I hope Ian is laughing too:ss


----------



## drevim

BigVito said:


> I hope Ian is laughing too:ss


All good!!! :tu

Wish life would be so easy. But alas, we all know better. Tix actually seem pretty easy to get, I guess if you aren't the Cards or Cubs, there's no challenge to getting the good seats.


----------



## Tristan

I really wanted to make this one, but it looks like we'll be playing a show in Stevens Point. If the show doesn't pan out for some reason I will be there!

I'm 95% on the CSA herf, if pretentious bastages are invited.


----------



## King James

Tristan said:


> I'm 95% on the CSA herf, if pretentious bastages are invited.


I think there is room


----------



## Tristan

King James said:


> I think there is room


Nice! I hope I can make it. I just remember I have surgery on my ear schedule on Thursday. If my ENT doc thinks it's okay for me to be out and about and I feel recovered then I will be there for sure.

I'll have to "play it by ear." (Terrible pun intended).


----------



## The Professor

Bump for the Brewers herfers. 

I *think* I'll be coming. I need to double check with the human calendar; but I'm pretty sure this is one of the few free weekendsin July for me.


----------



## RenoB

Timely bump Darrel. Focus has been on the LCdA herf this Saturday. After that, planning should begin in earnest for the outdoor Herf to end all Herf's -

*THE Brewers Herf!!!*​


----------



## Twill413

Rob and I have talked about needing a plan B, for just in case purposes. Might be a good idea to talk about those options.


----------



## smitdavi

It is possible I could make this....but that is the weekend were supposed to be moving into our new place :hn

I'll have to wait till the date gets closer


----------



## jdbwolverines

backwoods said:


> "you only need 1 ticket"
> 
> I thought we was just staying in the parkin lot for the entire game
> 
> "After great success last year we will again be staying in the parking lot instead of buying tickets...more time to smoke ."
> 
> unless somethin changed?


When I was at a game before school got out (back in May) the security guys kicked us out of the parking lot after the 4th inning. They said by then that everyone had to leave or go inside. I don't know if that is actual policy or if they just didn't want a bunch of college kids hanging around. Just thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## King James

jdbwolverines said:


> When I was at a game before school got out (back in May) the security guys kicked us out of the parking lot after the 4th inning. They said by then that everyone had to leave or go inside. I don't know if that is actual policy or if they just didn't want a bunch of college kids hanging around. Just thought I'd give a heads up.


yah, I've heard mixed stories about what the "rules" are. Some guys have said they were kicked out others never had a problem. I think Rob mentioning having a plan B isn't a bad idea.... whether it be due to bad weather or getting booted.


----------



## RenoB

From the Miller Park section of MilwaukeeBrewers.com:



> TAILGATING:
> 
> Tailgating is permitted in all parking lots. However, if guests occupy additional parking spaces in addition to the spot purchased for their vehicle, they will be charged for the extra stalls taken. Gantner's Gardens, which includes permanent tailgate pavilions, are located across the river from the Klement's Sausage Haus. Contact the Brewers Sales Office at (414) 902-4090 for more information on tailgate pricing and permit fees.
> 
> Tailgating at Miller Park will be conducted according to the following policies for fan safety and enjoyment:
> Tailgating is permitted in all lots with all vehicles occupying purchased space.
> Tailgating activities must not interfere with parking operations or other fans' enjoyment.
> Early entry into the parking lots for tailgating is not permitted. Lots open 3 hours prior to game time, unless posted differently.
> There is no in/out parking, if a patron leaves the lot there is full charge for re-entry (if space is available).
> Parking is allowed in marked spaces only. Vehicles parked unlawfully will be towed immediately.
> Permanent tailgate pavilions are located across the river from the Klement's Sausage Haus and may be used on a rental basis only. Please contact Sportservice at (414) 902-4740 for information on pavilion rentals and catering pricing.
> The designated areas for larger tailgates and organized parties are in the Mets/Dodgers parking lots. Please contact the Brewers Sales Office at (414) 902-4090 for more information on availability, tailgate pricing and permit fees.
> Only State-approved gas/propane units with fuel-valve turn-offs and self- contained-charcoal units are permitted. No open flames or wood fires are permitted by order of the fire marshall.
> All charcoal must be dumped in the coal bins provided. Coal bins are located at the base of parking lot lights.
> Parking lots close 1 hour after the game/event. All vehicles must be removed at this time. Violators will be towed at owner's expense.
> Overnight parking is expressly prohibited.
> No selling or soliciting on Brewers Property.
> Unlicensed motorized vehicles are prohibited.
> Vehicles with advertising or signage deemed to be abnormally large by Brewers management in its sole discretion are prohibited.
> The Brewers and other personnel reserve the right to refuse to allow any vehicle to enter the parking lot.
> All tailgate activities must be conducted in strict accordance with the law. Underage drinking is prohibited.
> *The Brewers reserve the right to end tailgate activites and to revoke game tickets, if necessary.*


The only "rule" might be this last one that I've bolded. There is nothing in the parking section that would indicate you have to attend the game to park there. So if we pay $15 to park, it appears to be irrelevant whether we attend the game or not.

Although this is reason #2 for having a plan B. My primary reason is weather. If it rains, we don't want to be sitting in the parking lot trying to smoke cigars and I would hate to cancel due to weather either.


----------



## tchariya

I think we should invest in erectable party/tent cover in case of extensive rain.

just like here:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/index/index-display.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/subcategory/subcategory-index.jsp.13_A&_DAV=&returnPage=&rid=&returnQueryString=&navAction=push&navCount=1&parentId=cat20075&id=cat20107&cmCat=MainCatcat20075-cat20077


----------



## King James

The Professor said:


> Bump for the Brewers herfers.
> 
> I *think* I'll be coming. I need to double check with the human calendar; but I'm pretty sure this is one of the few free weekendsin July for me.


Be cool if you can make it, dokk


----------



## King James

2 weeks out almost.... maybe get a head count going?

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
RenoB


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> 2 weeks out almost.... maybe get a head count going?
> 
> Attendees:
> King James
> Queen James
> RenoB


What happened to the earlier list


----------



## The Professor

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
RenoB
icehog3
The Professor

I'm In Like Flynn. :tu That's right, time for my entry into the MoB. :ss


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Already pm'd klugs... we shall see!
> 
> *Attendees:*
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> Twill413
> BigVito
> tchariya - corn on da cob?
> M1903A1
> icehog3
> DonWeb
> Replicant
> She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
> The Professor


ttt


----------



## The Professor

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
The Professor

(just cleaning it up a little)


----------



## Tristan

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
The Professor
Tristan - Hell yeah, can't wait for this one!


----------



## Savvy

*Attendees:
*King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
The Professor
Tristan - Hell yeah, can't wait for this one!
Savvy - Looking forward to meeting the MoB.


----------



## Twill413

Savvy said:


> *Attendees:
> *Savvy - Looking forward to meeting the MoB.


Unfortunately you have to meet Darrel too.

I have a future Uncle In Law who is a ticket holder that claims he has seen people getting kicked out of the parking lot for not having tickets. True or not, all the more reason to have a plan B. It makes sense they want you in the park too, since they outsource the parking. Maybe we can buy the cheapest tickets and just plan on flashing them as needed. Call it the cost of attending the herf. I don't know the rule on staying in the parking lot WITH tickets. $14 isn't outrageous, and I can contribute a big chunk of that if needed. hopefully they have a special going on too.


----------



## icehog3

I am more than willing to buy a ticket(s) for the game if it keeps us in the lot. If security comes, we can tell them we are waiting for our parents and have their tickets in hand, so we can't enter the park until they arrive. Danged parents! Always 3-4 hours late.


----------



## BigVito

I what a pain


----------



## King James

I guess worse things could happen then us having to go in for an inning or two if security yells at us.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I guess worse things could happen then us having to go in for an inning or two if security yells at us.


yeah, you could try and pull our teeth


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I guess worse things could happen then us having to go in for an inning or two if security yells at us.


Worse then having to watch the Brewers? 

I guess it will be OK if they are losing. :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Worse then having to watch the Brewers?
> 
> I guess it will be OK if they are losing. :r


don't go dissing the best team in baseball...... over the past month or so


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Worse then having to watch the Brewers?
> 
> I guess it will be OK if they are losing. :r


I don't go to not smoke, is there smoking anywhere inside the stadium?


----------



## replicant_argent

icehog3 said:


> Worse then having to watch the Brewers?
> 
> I guess it will be OK if they are losing. :r


Leave Hermie alone, the Brewers are the only pro baseball team Milwaukee has..


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I don't go to not smoke, is there smoking anywhere inside the stadium?


yah, but dunno how kind they are to cigar smokers


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> yah, but dunno how kind they are to cigar smokers


Someone needs to find out, either you allow smoking or you don't.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> don't go dissing the best team in baseball...... over the past month or so


Congrats to the 3rd place Brewers! Having their good June once again! Just like last year!!  :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Congrats to the 3rd place Brewers! Having their good June once again! Just like last year!!  :r


we shall see how the 2nd half of the season goes


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Congrats to the 3rd place Brewers! Having their good June once again! Just like last year!!  :r


hows Detroit doing?


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> hows Detroit doing?


I believe the RedWings are still celebrating.


----------



## King James

tchariya said:


> I believe the RedWings are still celebrating.


I think he is talking bout the Tigers, or maybe the Lions


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I think he is talking bout the Tigers, or maybe the Lions


Tigers, considering this is a baseballish thread


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> we shall see how the 2nd half of the season goes


Yes, we will. 



BigVito said:


> hows Detroit doing?


Moved from 14 games out a couple weeks ago to 5 games out now....movin' on up, Buddy. 



tchariya said:


> I believe the RedWings are still celebrating.


Yeah Wings!!  Yeah Than!! :tu


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> Tigers, considering this is a baseballish thread


I know, was joking


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I know, was joking


you should stick to pulling teeth


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> you should stick to pulling teeth


but I'm an athlete


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> but I'm an athlete


<cough, couch.....HACK>

Right Jimmy, you are heir apparent to Tiger. :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> <cough, couch.....HACK>
> 
> Right Jimmy, you are heir apparent to Tiger. :r


:r:r:r


----------



## tchariya

King James said:


> I think he is talking bout the Tigers, or maybe the Lions


heh...I know...I know.


----------



## Tristan

Less than 15 days and we'll be herfin' it up!


----------



## Twill413

Tristan said:


> Less than 15 days and we'll be herfin' it up!


wOOt!!!


----------



## Tredegar

Well, I will not be able to make your guys herf on the 12th. :hn

But, as a consolation I will be in Milwaukee the last week of July. I'll be there just in time for Germanfest and State Fair.  So, if anyone wants to meet up for one of those two activities I am game. State Fair may be the best choice for some brews and smokes.


----------



## icehog3

Tredegar said:


> Well, I will not be able to make your guys herf on the 12th. :hn
> 
> But, as a consolation I will be in Milwaukee the last week of July. I'll be there just in time for Germanfest and State Fair.  So, if anyone wants to meet up for one of those two activities I am game. State Fair may be the best choice for some brews and smokes.


Sorry you won't be able to make it...hope some of us are free to hang with you later in the month.


----------



## smitdavi

*Attendees:
*King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
The Professor
Tristan - Hell yeah, can't wait for this one!
Savvy - Looking forward to meeting the MoB.
smitdavi


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> *Attendees:
> *King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> Twill413
> BigVito
> tchariya - corn on da cob?
> M1903A1
> icehog3
> DonWeb
> Replicant
> She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
> The Professor
> Tristan - Hell yeah, can't wait for this one!
> Savvy - Looking forward to meeting the MoB.
> smitdavi


woo-hoo, no Katie? this going to be a vacation :r

----------------
Now playing: KISS (Ace Frehley) - I'm in Need of Love
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> woo-hoo, no Katie? this going to be a vacation :r
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: KISS (Ace Frehley) - I'm in Need of Love
> via FoxyTunes


lol she's gonna play in a vball tournament that weekend...she could come if it gets cancelled, I'll just let her go shop or hang out at the hotel lol


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> lol she's gonna play in a vball tournament that weekend...she could come if it gets cancelled, I'll just let her go shop or hang out at the hotel lol


shopping

----------------
Now playing: LeAnn Rimes - Written In the Stars (Duet with Elton John)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> shopping
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: LeAnn Rimes - Written In the Stars (Duet with Elton John)
> via FoxyTunes


as long as it's with her cc and not mine I won't care :tu


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> as long as it's with her cc and not mine I won't care :tu


what will she buy with a Cuban Cigar?

----------------
Now playing: Alan Jackson - Tonight I Climbed The Wall
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> what will she buy with a Cuban Cigar?
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Alan Jackson - Tonight I Climbed The Wall
> via FoxyTunes


probably not much, but she can do this one thing......lol nm


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> probably not much, but she can do this one thing......lol nm


pics:r

----------------
Now playing: Dayglo Abortions - Dragons
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> pics:r
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Dayglo Abortions - Dragons
> via FoxyTunes


:r your a man that really likes visuals


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> :r your a man that really likes visuals


yes I do  involve the hippie :r

----------------
Now playing: Dayglo Abortions - Dragons
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

Ok mrs. Katie wants to come now 

so smitdavi +1


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Ok mrs. Katie wants to come now
> 
> so smitdavi +1


bring tha hippie 

----------------
Now playing: John Michael Montgomery - That's What I'm Talking About
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> bring tha hippie
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: John Michael Montgomery - That's What I'm Talking About
> via FoxyTunes


lol and there will be no mention of the hippie when she is present, they are kind of close lol :hn


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> lol and there will be no mention of the hippie when she is present, they are kind of close lol :hn


 when who is present?? the hippie blond or Katie?

----------------
Now playing: Richard Cheese - Ice Ice Baby
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> when who is present?? the hippie blond or Katie?
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Richard Cheese - Ice Ice Baby
> via FoxyTunes


Katie, lol I don't want her to know I was talking sh!t about her cousin :hn


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Katie, lol I don't want her to know I was talking sh!t about her cousin :hn


I want you to bring her cousin 

----------------
Now playing: Anthrax - Hy Pro Glo
via FoxyTunes


----------



## icehog3

smitdavi said:


> Katie, lol I don't want her to know I was talking sh!t about her cousin :hn


No deal, once I start drinking you won't believe the sh#t that comes outta my mouth, David.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> No deal, once I start drinking you won't believe the sh#t that comes outta my mouth, David.


even before you start drinking we don't believe the crap you say :r

----------------
Now playing: Brooks & Dunn - Caroline
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

icehog3 said:


> No deal, once I start drinking you won't believe the sh#t that comes outta my mouth, David.


damn you Tom lol


----------



## smitdavi

fukk it i'll take my chances


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> No deal, once I start drinking you won't believe the sh#t that comes outta my mouth, David.


:r:r:r
What about me?


----------



## BigVito

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r
> What about me?


you would probably stand in front of him and drunk dial him :r:r

----------------
Now playing: Confederate Railroad - Queen Of Memphis - (dance mix)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r
> What about me?


Yeah.....you too!


----------



## smitdavi

I'm excited...can't wait to see you all in person

lol, i think Kate will be scarred for life


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> I'm excited...can't wait to see you all in person
> 
> lol, i think Kate will be scarred for life


tell her she gets to meet me, that won't help :r

----------------
Now playing: Pantera - I'll Be Alright
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> tell her she gets to meet me, that won't help :r
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Pantera - I'll Be Alright
> via FoxyTunes


lol, i think she wants to meet everyone that I spend hours talking to but have never met in person


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> lol, i think she wants to meet everyone that I spend hours talking to but have never met in person


bring the hippie :r

----------------
Now playing: Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Turn the Page
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> bring the hippie :r
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Turn the Page
> via FoxyTunes


:r NO :bx


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> :r NO :bx


 turn the car around

----------------
Now playing: Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Turn the Page
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> No deal, once I start drinking you won't believe the sh#t that comes outta my mouth, David.


Can't wait. I am free for the duration of the night, as I was granted leave from a shower thingy for this special occasion. My fiance is staying at her GMs house, so I have noone to answer to about what time I get home.


----------



## King James

Okay. Time to get some stuff planned out. I think we can get into the park 3 hours before the game starts (will call to find out for sure) Since it is a night game that puts us at a pretty late start so we can meet earlier and herf @ the park n ride for a bit before heading to the park. I was thinking people can start meeting at the park n ride at 1:00 pm. Tony and I will be bringing Brats, Kraut, and sauce. Like last year everyone can sign up to bring drinks, a side, or desert (think Sam has that covered)

*Meeting Place:* 
Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)

*Time:* 
Starting at 1:00 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 3:00 PM

*Food/Drink:*
Brats: Jim, Tony
Desert: Sam
Plates:
Forks/Knives: Jim
Cups:
Sides:
Drinks:
Grill: Jim (small one though)
Table:
Games:


----------



## BigVito

Okay. Time to get some stuff planned out. I think we can get into the park 3 hours before the game starts (will call to find out for sure) Since it is a night game that puts us at a pretty late start so we can meet earlier and herf @ the park n ride for a bit before heading to the park. I was thinking people can start meeting at the park n ride at 1:00 pm. Tony and I will be bringing Brats, Kraut, and sauce. Like last year everyone can sign up to bring drinks, a side, or desert (think Sam has that covered)

*Meeting Place:* 
Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)

*Time:* 
Starting at 1:00 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 3:00 PM

*Food/Drink:*
Brats: Jim, Tony
Desert: Sam
Plateserry
Forks/Knives: Jim
Cupserry
Sides:
Drinks:
Grill: Jim (small one though)
Table:
Games:

----------------
Now playing: John Michael Montgomery - Life's A Dance
via FoxyTunes


----------



## M1903A1

King James said:


> Okay. Time to get some stuff planned out. I think we can get into the park 3 hours before the game starts (will call to find out for sure) Since it is a night game that puts us at a pretty late start so we can meet earlier and herf @ the park n ride for a bit before heading to the park. I was thinking people can start meeting at the park n ride at 1:00 pm. Tony and I will be bringing Brats, Kraut, and sauce. Like last year everyone can sign up to bring drinks, a side, or desert (think Sam has that covered)
> 
> *Meeting Place:*
> Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)
> 
> *Time:*
> Starting at 1:00 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 3:00 PM
> 
> *Food/Drink:*
> Brats: Jim, Tony
> Desert: Sam
> Plates:
> Forks/Knives: Jim
> Cups:
> Sides:
> Drinks:
> Grill: Jim (small one though)
> Table:
> Games:


Meeting time and location noted with GREAT detail!! 

I'll see if I can reassemble the mojito kit again....


----------



## King James

M1903A1 said:


> Meeting time and location noted with GREAT detail!!


couldn't tell if it was sarcasm. Will find out for sure what time we can go to the park tomorrow. But figured some may want to herf @ the park n ride earlier since we can't go until 3 probably. Link next to location is pinpointed exactly and you can set directions right to it.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Okay. Time to get some stuff planned out. I think we can get into the park 3 hours before the game starts (will call to find out for sure) Since it is a night game that puts us at a pretty late start so we can meet earlier and herf @ the park n ride for a bit before heading to the park. I was thinking people can start meeting at the park n ride at 1:00 pm. Tony and I will be bringing Brats, Kraut, and sauce. Like last year everyone can sign up to bring drinks, a side, *or desert (think Sam has that covered)*


Better bring a lot of water if Sam is bringing the desert...might want to tell her to just bring dessert instead. 

*Meeting Place:* 
Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)

*Time:* 
Starting at 1:00 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 3:00 PM

*Food/Drink:*
Brats: Jim, Tony
Desert _(or Dessert)_: Sam
Plateserry
Forks/Knives: Jim
Cupserry
Sides:
Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
Drinks: Soda (Tom)
Grill: Jim (small one though)
Table:
Games:

_Lemme know what else, Burgers, Beer, etc, or if someone else wants to helkp cover those.

I would also suggest everyone bring a lawn/folding chair of some type. _


----------



## Twill413

*Meeting Place:* 
Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)

*Time:* 
Starting at 1:00 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 3:00 PM

*Food/Drink:*
Brats: Jim, Tony
Desert _(or Dessert)_: Sam
Plateserry
Forks/Knives: Jim
Cupserry
Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
Sides:
Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
Drinks: Soda (Tom)
Grill: Jim (small one though)
Table:
Games:

_Lemme know what else, Burgers, Beer, etc, or if someone else wants to helkp cover those.

I would also suggest everyone bring a lawn/folding chair of some type. _

I have an extra folding chair that I will be bringing if needed. Also, does anyone coming up from IL mind picking me up at my Apt? It's about 2 minutes from the PnR, and I would rather not have to drive there, since I plan on having some adult beverages.


----------



## smitdavi

Twill413 said:


> *Meeting Place:*
> Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)
> 
> *Time:*
> Starting at 1:00 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 3:00 PM
> 
> *Food/Drink:*
> Brats: Jim, Tony
> Desert _(or Dessert)_: Sam
> Plateserry
> Forks/Knives: Jim
> Cupserry
> Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
> Sides:
> Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
> Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
> Drinks: Soda (Tom)
> Grill: Jim (small one though)
> Table:
> Games:
> 
> _Lemme know what else, Burgers, Beer, etc, or if someone else wants to helkp cover those.
> 
> I would also suggest everyone bring a lawn/folding chair of some type. _
> 
> I have an extra folding chair that I will be bringing if needed. Also, does anyone coming up from IL mind picking me up at my Apt? It's about 2 minutes from the PnR, and I would rather not have to drive there, since I plan on having some adult beverages.


What kind of sides does everyone want?


----------



## icehog3

I can pick you up if you want Tony.


----------



## M1903A1

King James said:


> couldn't tell if it was sarcasm. Will find out for sure what time we can go to the park tomorrow. But figured some may want to herf @ the park n ride earlier since we can't go until 3 probably. Link next to location is pinpointed exactly and you can set directions right to it.


Last year happened solely because I missed you guys by a few minutes. Ergo, I am noting the information with GREAT DETAIL.

Walking is good for you. Walking all over Milwaukee County looking for the group is not! :chk :chk :ss


----------



## King James

smitdavi said:


> What kind of sides does everyone want?


potatoe/pasta salads, taco dip, the possibilities are endless  Don't think this crowd will turn down much.

And speaking of not wanting to drive, Tony... we will be consolidating down to like 3-4 cars at the PnR so we can park next to each other for sure and probably draw less attention with security by taking up less space.


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Last year happened solely because I missed you guys by a few minutes. Ergo, I am noting the information with GREAT DETAIL.
> 
> Walking is good for you. Walking all over Milwaukee County looking for the group is not! :chk :chk :ss


Make sure you have my cell so we don't miss each other this year, Man!


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Make sure you have my cell so we don't miss each other this year, Man!


Believe me, I got it!!! :tu


----------



## smitdavi

King James said:


> potatoe/pasta salads, taco dip, the possibilities are endless  Don't think this crowd will turn down much.
> 
> And speaking of not wanting to drive, Tony... we will be consolidating down to like 3-4 cars at the PnR so we can park next to each other for sure and probably draw less attention with security by taking up less space.


Sweet...i'll just bring some of the typical stuff, and throw it in the cooler for the trip.

I will take some special orders, if anybody is dying to have something :tu


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Sweet...i'll just bring some of the typical stuff, and throw it in the cooler for the trip.
> 
> I will take some special orders, if anybody is dying to have something :tu


great, he is bringing Bud light :bn


----------



## replicant_argent

*Meeting Place:* 
Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)

*Time:* 
Starting at 1:00 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 3:00 PM

*Food/Drink:*
Brats: Jim, Tony
Desert _(or Dessert)_: Sam
Plateserry
Forks/Knives: Jim
Cupserry
Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
Sides:*Killer Guac, Pete*
Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
Drinks: Soda (Tom)
Grill: Jim (small one though)
Table:
Games:

looks like I can invade someones kitchen in the am and make some Killer Guacamole. I will probably bring some of St. Pauls Finest Brew as well, if you guys want to see what beer with flavor is like. :bn
We might step on Sammys toes and tuck a Carnegie Deli cheesecake in the cooler too.

My fresh mint on the deck is doing well, Scott, so if you want me to grab a few handfuls, I would be glad to.


----------



## RenoB

*Meeting Place:* 
Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)

*Time:* 
Starting at 1:00 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 3:00 PM

*Food/Drink:*
Brats: Jim, Tony
Desert _(or Dessert)_: Sam
Plateserry
Forks/Knives: Jim
Cupserry
Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
Sides: killer guac, Pete
Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
Drinks: Soda (Tom)
Grill: Jim (small one though), Rob (another small one)
Table: Rob (card table)
Games:

I'll also bring a case or two of water on ice, maybe a side and hopefully some dessert too. Is Than bringing corn???

Game time is 6:05 and they allow entry 3 hours in advance so I suggest we plan on leaving the PnR at 2:30


----------



## King James

*Meeting Place: *
Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)
*Time:* 
Starting at 12:30 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 2:30 PM

*Food/Drink:*
Brats: Jim, Tony
Desert _(or Dessert)_: Sam
Plateserry
Forks/Knives: Jim
Cupserry
Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
Sides: killer guac, Pete
Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
Drinks: Soda (Tom)
Grill: Jim (small one though), Rob (another small one)
Table: Rob (card table)
Games:

Was planning on changing it to 2:30 thanks for reminding, Rob. Also changed start time to 12:30 incase people want to. If not, can be made back to 1:00pm


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> great, he is bringing Bud light :bn


Just for you Perry, just for you :tu


----------



## smitdavi

What's everyone doing after the game?

PS I can bring some games...cards, football, catch phrase, etc....


----------



## smitdavi

*Meeting Place: *
Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)
*Time:* 
Starting at 12:30 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 2:30 PM

*Food/Drink:*
Brats: Jim, Tony
Desert _(or Dessert)_: Sam
Plateserry
Forks/Knives: Jim
Cupserry
Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
Sides: killer guac, Pete
Sides: David
Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
Drinks: Soda (Tom)
Grill: Jim (small one though), Rob (another small one)
Table: Rob (card table)
Games: David


----------



## DonWeb

smitdavi said:


> *Meeting Place: *
> Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U....867629,-87.933111&spn=0.019533,0.039182&z=15)
> *Time:*
> Starting at 12:30 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 2:30 PM
> 
> *Food/Drink:*
> Brats: Jim, Tony
> Desert _(or Dessert)_: Sam
> Plateserry
> Forks/Knives: Jim
> Cupserry
> Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
> Sides: killer guac, Pete
> Sides: David
> Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
> Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
> Drinks: Soda (Tom)
> Grill: Jim (small one though), Rob (another small one)
> Table: Rob (card table)
> Games: David


yea well you guys always forget the trash bags, refined butane, napkins and such. (got those)


----------



## King James

how can we get some orange whips for the herf?


----------



## truegritt

I am a long time brewers fan but won't be up there on the 12th but on the 25th I will sure try to be part of the next one


----------



## Twill413

7 DAYS Y'ALL!

I also heard from a friend yesterday completely unsolicited that the Brewers are not allowing tailgating in the parking lot after the second inning. I thought it was interesting in that it just came up in a conversation about the team. That's about 4 hours if we get there when the gates open up.


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> I can pick you up if you want Tony.


But I call shotgun. 

Can't wait to herf, folks. Is it OK if I pitch in on beverages with you, Admiral (whom I salute)???


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> But I call shotgun.
> 
> Can't wait to herf, folks. Is it OK if I pitch in on beverages with you, Admiral (whom I salute)???


Whatever you wanna do, Herr Dokk.


----------



## King James

Do we have a place to go if the herf gets cut short by parking nazis? One option (since I can't go to casino) is to come back and finish up with a another lCdA


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Do we have a place to go if the herf gets cut short by parking nazis? One option (since I can't go to casino) is to come back and finish up with a another lCdA


I'm fine with that if Jim, Sam and Mom are good with it.


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Whatever you wanna do, Herr Dokk.


What *ever* I want to do? Can I surf your truck like Michael J. Fox in Teen Wolf??? :bn

Can't wait to herf!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> What *ever* I want to do? *Can I surf your truck like Michael J. Fox in Teen Wolf???* :bn
> 
> Can't wait to herf!!!!!


Yes....just need to sign the waiver.


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Do we have a place to go if the herf gets cut short by parking nazis? One option (since I can't go to casino) is to come back and finish up with a another lCdA





icehog3 said:


> I'm fine with that if Jim, Sam and Mom are good with it.


:tpd: But really, it's only Mom that counts!


----------



## smitdavi

I know i asked earlier, but what is everyone doing after the ballgame. I think katie and I are just gonna stay in a hotel in the area and will be able to stay and herf as long as possible.


----------



## icehog3

smitdavi said:


> I know i asked earlier, but what is everyone doing after the ballgame. I think katie and I are just gonna stay in a hotel in the area and will be able to stay and herf as long as possible.


We don't even go into the ballgame David...who cares about the Brewers?! :r

We will be herfing until late into the evening, to be sure.


----------



## Twill413

smitdavi said:


> I know i asked earlier, but what is everyone doing after the ballgame. I think katie and I are just gonna stay in a hotel in the area and will be able to stay and herf as long as possible.


I am a bachelor that night, so I am good 'til the cows come home.

Dokk, I dunno why, but I can't wait to see your ugly mug again.


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Yes....just need to sign the waiver.


Awesome. I hope an "X" will do ... I'm illiterate and can't sign my own name. 



Twill413 said:


> I am a bachelor that night, so I am good 'til the cows come home.
> 
> Dokk, I dunno why, but I can't wait to see your ugly mug again.


Right back at ya ... except you're uglier.  :chk


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> Awesome. I hope an "X" will do ... I'm illiterate and can't sign my own name.
> 
> Right back at ya ... except you're uglier.  :chk


:BS


----------



## King James

got the all clear to come back for another lCdA..... so we are set rain or shine and kicked out or not


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> got the all clear to come back for another lCdA..... so we are set rain or shine and kicked out or not


:tu I say pre herf at the park and ride and finish at lCDA:r


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :tu I say pre herf at the park and ride and finish at lCDA:r


well I was ganna say that too, if we end up not getting kicked out... still may come back to lCdA because people aren't ready to stop herfing.


----------



## icehog3

It's good to know we have options regardless...thanks Jimmy.


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> well I was ganna say that too, if we end up not getting kicked out... still may come back to lCdA because people aren't ready to stop herfing.


If we are going to hang out for a length of time before going to the parking lot, should we try to find something with better scenery than the parking lot. Something like a park nearby perhaps?


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> If we are going to hang out for a length of time before going to the parking lot, should we try to find something with better scenery than the parking lot. Something like a park nearby perhaps?


Dunno, doesn't really bother me. And that way we only have to meet in one spot. If we go from a park to the park n ride gotta make sure everyone that is coming to the park first is there and knows how to get to the park n ride. If others want to go somewhere else first I'm cool with it, just think it would be easier sticking in one spot.


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> Dunno, doesn't really bother me. And that way we only have to meet in one spot. If we go from a park to the park n ride gotta make sure everyone that is coming to the park first is there and knows how to get to the park n ride. If others want to go somewhere else first I'm cool with it, just think it would be easier sticking in one spot.


Yea, you are probably right. Forgot about the people who will be coming to the PnR late.


----------



## smitdavi

icehog3 said:


> We don't even go into the ballgame David...who cares about the Brewers?! :r
> 
> We will be herfing until late into the evening, to be sure.


:r good. I just wanted to see if anyone was going to continue the festivities into the evening and later :tu If i'm going to drive that far I want to get my money's worth lol


----------



## RenoB

With out of town visitors for this, I've decided to host a pre-herf Friday nite. I'm thinkin' Speed Queen BBQ with all the fixin's and BYOB. Starting 7PM until whoever comes leaves (my bedtime is 10PM but might make it til Midnight or so, LOL). Add your name to the list so I can get a head count. And I'll need protective escort to pick up the BBQ around 6PM 

Friday Night Pre-Herf
RenoB


----------



## King James

*Friday Night Pre-Herf*
RenoB
King James
Queen James
Replicant Argent

p.s. you know I'm there early if you need help... lemme know what time


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> p.s. you know I'm there early if you need help... lemme know what time


are you licensed to carry?

and why isn't Mrs. Replicant Argent on the list?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> *Friday Night Pre-Herf*
> RenoB
> BigVito
> King James
> Queen James
> Replicant Argent
> 
> p.s. you know I'm there early if you need help... lemme know what time


:tpd:
need jus ask


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> are you licensed to carry?
> 
> and why isn't Mrs. Replicant Argent on the list?


Pete still has to talk to her... maybe she will hang w/ my mom. She can be added later if she wants 

Can't carry... but can help


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Can't carry... but can help


Maybe with you on my left and Big Vito on my right we could get outta there without too much trouble :tu


----------



## replicant_argent

RenoB said:


> are you licensed to carry?
> 
> and why isn't Mrs. Replicant Argent on the list?


The Princess is a Qualified Eye Roller, Rob, but a good sport and she can decide to break your heart or not...


----------



## replicant_argent

RenoB said:


> Maybe with you on my left and Big Vito on my right we could get outta there without too much trouble :tu


I can double as a little sneaky guy with a cellblock shiv in my waistband, hiding in the bushes if needed.


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Maybe with you on my left and Big Vito on my right we could get outta there without too much trouble :tu


I'll wear the vest ,shades and a bandana :r


----------



## RenoB

replicant_argent said:


> I can double as a little sneaky guy with a cellblock shiv in my waistband, hiding in the bushes if needed.


We're talking concrete jungle my friend!



BigVito said:


> I'll wear the vest ,shades and a bandana :r


Getting Speed Queen BBQ is, shall we say, an adventure - come prepared, but it's worth the risk


----------



## replicant_argent

RenoB said:


> We're talking concrete jungle my friend!
> 
> Getting Speed Queen BBQ is, shall we say, an adventure - come prepared, but it's worth the risk


I can get a neck tattoo before Thursday, I think... spiderweb, or bleeding barbed wire?

Maybe I could find a BUTCH Hello Kitty temporary tat.......


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> We're talking concrete jungle my friend!
> 
> Getting Speed Queen BBQ is, shall we say, an adventure - come prepared, but it's worth the risk


Should I order some extra armor plates from BHI? :r


----------



## RenoB

replicant_argent said:


> I can get a neck tattoo before Thursday, I think... spiderweb, or bleeding barbed wire?


Don't think either will help you look tough enough to stay outside watching the car so you can come inside with Jim and I and ...



BigVito said:


> Should I order some extra armor plates from BHI? :r


...Perry can wear the armor plates with the bandana while he guards HIS truck (which we may need to drive over anything that could inhibit a quick getaway).


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Don't think either will help you look tough enough to stay outside watching the car so you can come inside with Jim and I and ...
> 
> 
> 
> :r nothing will make Pete look tough? Sorry Brah :r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Perry can wear the armor plates with the bandana while he guards HIS truck (which we may need to drive over anything that could inhibit a quick getaway).
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know the time I will have Alfred get the truck out fitted :r
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> With out of town visitors for this, I've decided to host a pre-herf Friday nite. I'm thinkin' Speed Queen BBQ with all the fixin's and BYOB. Starting 7PM until whoever comes leaves (my bedtime is 10PM but might make it til Midnight or so, LOL). Add your name to the list so I can get a head count. And I'll need protective escort to pick up the BBQ around 6PM
> 
> Friday Night Pre-Herf
> RenoB


I am a possible tentative maybe...my situation depends on 3 things:

Most importantly, what time Dokk is arriving into Chicago Friday.

Availability of my dog-sitter for Friday-Sunday.

Availability of an inexpensive motel between your place and the Park'n'Ride, and Dokk's willingness to split a room with me.

I will talk to Dokk tomorrow (unless he sees this first), and my dog sitter as well, and should have an answer tomorrow.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> I am a possible tentative maybe...my situation depends on 3 things:
> 
> Most importantly, what time Dokk is arriving into Chicago Friday.
> 
> Availability of my dog-sitter for Friday-Sunday.
> 
> Availability of an inexpensive motel between your place and the Park'n'Ride, and Dokk's willingness to split a room with me.
> 
> I will talk to Dokk tomorrow (unless he sees this first), and my dog sitter as well, and should have an answer tomorrow.


I just bet they might put you up at Casa de Schroeder. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> I just bet they might put you up at Casa de Schroeder. Don't quote me on that though.


I do believe Tristan is staying there... but not sure how much room Rob has over der


----------



## tchariya

King James said:


> I do believe Tristan is staying there... but not sure how much room Rob has over der


Tenting it in his nice big back yard?


----------



## tchariya

*Meeting Place*:
Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.039182&z=15)
*Time*:
Starting at 12:30 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 2:30 PM

*Food/Drink/Picnic Items*:
Brats: Jim, Tony
Desert (or Dessert): Sam
Plateserry
Forks/Knives: Jim
Cupserry
Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
Sides: killer guac, Pete
Sides: David
Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
Drinks: Soda (Tom)
Grill: Jim (small one though), Rob (another small one)
Table: Rob (card table)
Games: David
Trash bags/refined butane: DonWeb
corn/ice/cookies: tchariya


----------



## Queen James

Couple more days


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I do believe Tristan is staying there... but not sure how much room Rob has over der


Wouldn't think to impose, that's why I was looking for the motel suggestions. 



tchariya said:


> Tenting it in his nice big back yard?


Not this 46 year old back. :r


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Wouldn't think to impose, that's why I was looking for the motel suggestions.
> 
> Not this 46 year old back. :r


46?!? DAMN ... you're an old fart.


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> 46?!? DAMN ... you're an old fart.


I'd still put you in a blender and have you drinking yourself.  :r


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> I'd still put you in a blender and have you drinking yourself.  :r


Mmmm ... blended self. :dr :r


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> Mmmm ... blended self. :dr :r


Buzz you after the gym and after buzzing my dog sitter...looks like it rests in her lap now.

Blended Dokk?

I'll stick to Guinness.  :r


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Buzz you after the gym and after buzzing my dog sitter...looks like it rests in her lap now.


Is the dog sitter a cutie?


----------



## The Professor

tchariya said:


> Is the dog sitter a cutie?


Knowing our Admiral, I'm gonna go out on a limb and answer "yes."


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> I do believe Tristan is staying there... but not sure how much room Rob has over der


I keep forgetting these crucial details. There is a motel close by, the quality of which I do not know. I think it is called the Chalet.


----------



## icehog3

Looks like Dokk and I are in for the Pre-Herf.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Looks like Dokk and I are in for the Pre-Herf.


sounds good!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> sounds good!


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Looks like Dokk and I are in for the Pre-Herf.


SWEET!!! I'll double the order for BBQ 

Unfortunately Tristan has a gig Friday nite :BS


----------



## smitdavi

Twill413 said:


> I keep forgetting these crucial details. There is a motel close by, the quality of which I do not know. I think it is called the Chalet.


We'll probably stay late with everybody and then head down the highway till we find a cheapo hotel. If were feeling brave we might just try the drive home.


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Looks like Dokk and I are in for the Pre-Herf.


hells yeah! :tu :ss


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> sounds good!





BigVito said:


>


----------



## King James

i meant you comin to the pre-herf sounds good.... got lost on the last page


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> i meant you comin to the pre-herf sounds good.... got lost on the last page


I knew that, I was wondering what the hell Perry was trying to say! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I knew that, I was wondering what the hell Perry was trying to say! :r


If I was tiger woods Id have you tee yourself and hit a hole in one 

I was messing with lil Jimmy


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> If I was tiger woods Id have you tee yourself and hit a hole in one
> 
> I was messing with lil Jimmy


are you Tiger Woods?


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> are you Tiger Woods?


I didn't say that,


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> I didn't say that,


lol, ok, just checkin :tu


----------



## DonWeb

Speed Queen is the shizzle! Great choice Rob.

Unfortunately, I can't make the pre-herf.
(I'm glad to hear that Darrell and Tom can make it though.)


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> Speed Queen is the shizzle! Great choice Rob.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't make the pre-herf.
> (I'm glad to hear that Darrell and Tom can make it though.)


Wish you were coming Friday, Brother....don't worry though....I'll eat your share so nothing goes to waste.


----------



## RenoB

DonWeb said:


> Speed Queen is the shizzle! Great choice Rob.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't make the pre-herf.
> (I'm glad to hear that Darrell and Tom can make it though.)


There go the plans for a surprise *50TH BIRTHDAY* PARTY ya hoser! Guess we'll just have to congratulate you on Saturday


----------



## Tristan

King James said:


> I do believe Tristan is staying there... but not sure how much room Rob has over der





icehog3 said:


> Wouldn't think to impose, that's why I was looking for the motel suggestions.


Oh come on Tom. Rob's futon is ready and willing for a double team! :chk:chk:chk:chk

It's getting close brothers! I can't wait for some hard core hanging and a coupla shitty cigars! :ss


----------



## smitdavi

4 days :ss


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> 4 days :ss


got the right thread this time:r

----------------
Now playing: Alice Cooper - School's Out
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> got the right thread this time:r
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Alice Cooper - School's Out
> via FoxyTunes


:r thanks for pointing that out


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> :r thanks for pointing that out


:chk anytime

----------------
Now playing: Curtis Mayfield - If There's Hell Below (Don't Worry)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> :chk anytime
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Curtis Mayfield - If There's Hell Below (Don't Worry)
> via FoxyTunes


checked mapquest and it looks to be right around a 5 1/2 hour drive....looks to be an early morning lol


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> checked mapquest and it looks to be right around a 5 1/2 hour drive....looks to be an early morning lol


the best kind :hn you coming up Friday or Saturday?

----------------
Now playing: Curtis Mayfield - If There's Hell Below (Don't Worry)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> the best kind :hn you coming up Friday or Saturday?
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Curtis Mayfield - If There's Hell Below (Don't Worry)
> via FoxyTunes


Early Saturday...EARLY. Katie and I really can't take off any more days because we took a few here and there for the move. I think were gonna head out between 5-6 on Saturday morning


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Early Saturday...EARLY. Katie and I really can't take off any more days because we took a few here and there for the move. I think were gonna head out between 5-6 on Saturday morning


cool, see ya Saturday then :ss

----------------
Now playing: Snoop Dogg - Buss´N Rocks
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Twill413

smitdavi said:


> Early Saturday...EARLY. Katie and I really can't take off any more days because we took a few here and there for the move. I think were gonna head out between 5-6 on Saturday morning


You are gonna be into town pretty early. Don't know if the route will take you up 94 through Racine, but if it does I can shoot you my cell # and you can stop in here at my Apt. if you don't have anything else to do until we meet up at the PnR.


----------



## The Professor

RenoB said:


> There go the plans for a surprise *50TH BIRTHDAY* PARTY ya hoser! Guess we'll just have to congratulate you on Saturday


I, for one, don't think Tony looks a day over 48. :chk 


Tristan said:


> Oh come on Tom. Rob's futon is ready and willing for a double team! :chk:chk:chk:chk


Wait ... who's double-teaming whom?  :hn


----------



## smitdavi

Twill413 said:


> You are gonna be into town pretty early. Don't know if the route will take you up 94 through Racine, but if it does I can shoot you my cell # and you can stop in here at my Apt. if you don't have anything else to do until we meet up at the PnR.


cool, didn't really look at the route, I just wanted to see how long map quest was predicting. I'll shoot ya a pm with my cell number and we'll play it by ear


----------



## DonWeb

RenoB said:


> There go the plans for a surprise 50TH BIRTHDAY PARTY ya hoser! Guess we'll just have to congratulate you on Saturday





The Professor said:


> I, for one, don't think Tony looks a day over 48.


OK, first - it's not my birthday. Second, I've earned every wrinkle in my dinkle.

Third.... well I don't remember third - but, that has nothin' to do with age.


----------



## tchariya

DonWeb said:


> OK, first - it's not my birthday. Second, I've earned every wrinkle in my dinkle.
> 
> Third.... well I don't remember third - but, that has nothin' to do with age.


Dinkle??


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> I, for one, don't think Tony looks a day over 48. :chk
> 
> Wait ... who's double-teaming whom?  :hn


WE are double-teaming Tristan. 

Happy Birthday Tony!!!


----------



## The Dakotan

Ok ... I think I'm going to make this despite the craziness of the move. I apologize for doing this but I just can't read through 33 pages of the thread. So, I'm just going to ask: what hotels do you recommend? 

awesome.


----------



## The Professor

The Dakotan said:


> Ok ... I think I'm going to make this despite the craziness of the move. I apologize for doing this but I just can't read through 33 pages of the thread. So, I'm just going to ask: what hotels do you recommend?
> 
> awesome.


wow ... you just became *that* guy. use the search, noob! :r

PS, glad you're coming! :tu


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> wow ... you just became *that* guy. use the search, noob! :r
> 
> PS, glad you're coming! :tu


What should I bring for Darrel


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> What should I bring for Darrel


Deodorant?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Deodorant?


:r:r








will try


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> What should I bring for Darrel


nothing. I already told you that. :tg


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> nothing. I already told you that. :tg


Jeff

what else should I bring Darrel? :r


----------



## RenoB

The Dakotan said:


> Ok ... I think I'm going to make this despite the craziness of the move. I apologize for doing this but I just can't read through 33 pages of the thread. So, I'm just going to ask: what hotels do you recommend?
> 
> awesome.


Nice!!! :mn

If you're coming in Friday, we're having a pre-herf at my house. I've sent Tom some hotels nearby so maybe he or Darrel can tell you where they're staying.

If you're talking Saturday night only, you'll probably want to stay down Franklin way so either King James or Twill should be able to help you out.


----------



## smitdavi

Jeff, you can ride with Katie and I....we'll just pick you up on the way!!!!

It will be fun


----------



## The Dakotan

The Professor said:


> wow ... you just became *that* guy. use the search, noob! :r
> 
> PS, glad you're coming! :tu


I know. I felt like an a$$ for asking but I just couldn't read everything.



BigVito said:


> Jeff
> 
> what else should I bring Darrel? :r


your love. :r



RenoB said:


> Nice!!! :mn
> 
> If you're coming in Friday, we're having a pre-herf at my house. I've sent Tom some hotels nearby so maybe he or Darrel can tell you where they're staying.
> 
> If you're talking Saturday night only, you'll probably want to stay down Franklin way so either King James or Twill should be able to help you out.


great! thanks! don't get any ideas.



smitdavi said:


> Jeff, you can ride with Katie and I....we'll just pick you up on the way!!!!
> 
> It will be fun


awesome. i really need to get out of here!


----------



## smitdavi

anybody know the address for the park n ride...trying to plug it into mapquest and the gps to plan a route so I know where to pick Jeff up :r


----------



## Twill413

smitdavi said:


> anybody know the address for the park n ride...trying to plug it into mapquest and the gps to plan a route so I know where to pick Jeff up :r


Yea come visit me, pick me up, and then I will show you.


----------



## smitdavi

Twill413 said:


> Yea come visit me, pick me up, and then I will show you.


lol...works for me :tu


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> lol...works for me :tu


You would have to use ramps or something, much easier picking up the Tony


----------



## M1903A1

RenoB said:


> Nice!!! :mn
> 
> If you're coming in Friday, we're having a pre-herf at my house. I've sent Tom some hotels nearby so maybe he or Darrel can tell you where they're staying.
> 
> If you're talking Saturday night only, you'll probably want to stay down Franklin way so either King James or Twill should be able to help you out.


Almost forgot, Rob...bring the mortar & pestle this time!

(Somebody remind me...who was our mixologist last time?)


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> Almost forgot, Rob...bring the mortar & pestle this time!
> 
> (Somebody remind me...who was our mixologist last time?)


Tristan :tu


----------



## Twill413

M1903A1 said:


> Almost forgot, Rob...bring the mortar & pestle this time!
> 
> (Somebody remind me...who was our mixologist last time?)


Tristan I think. He was the man with the Mojito recipe.


----------



## The Professor

M1903A1 said:


> Almost forgot, Rob...bring the mortar & pestle this time!
> 
> (Somebody remind me...who was our mixologist last time?)


I'll being the rest of my Don Q rum -- PR rum that should work well in mojitos (makes a mean rum and coke, too)


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> I'll being the rest of my Don Q rum -- PR rum that should work well in mojitos (makes a mean rum and coke, too)


how much have you had tonight?


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> how much have you had tonight?


none, bastage. :tg

can't wait to meet you ... and show you how Degeneration X rolls. :fu :r


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> I'll being the rest of my Don Q rum -- PR rum that should work well in mojitos (makes a mean rum and coke, too)


Not worthy of drinking straight up? What, you outta HC?


----------



## M1903A1

The Professor said:


> I'll being the rest of my Don Q rum -- PR rum that should work well in mojitos (makes a mean rum and coke, too)


Grabbed two bottles of McRum (Bacardi light) tonight for the mojito kit...but I'm certainly game to try something new! :al :tu


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> none, bastage. :tg
> 
> can't wait to meet you ... and show you how Degeneration X rolls. :fu :r


:r Im going to wear my nWo shirt Friday, it will be on Biotch!!

Tom put this guy in a blender already:mn


----------



## smitdavi

I can bring the rest of my Bushmills 10yr whiskey


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> Grabbed two bottles of McRum (Bacardi light) tonight for the mojito kit...but I'm certainly game to try something new! :al :tu


:r:r


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> I can bring the rest of my Bushmills 10yr whiskey


I can bring beer :r


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> :r:r


All because I've become the guarantor of dividends for Licorera Zacapaneca SA since MegaMoB 1? :r


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> :r Im going to wear my nWo shirt Friday, it will be on Biotch!!
> 
> Tom put this guy in a blender already:mn


Fight Fight Fight Fight

:ss


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> All because I've become the guarantor of dividends for Licorera Zacapaneca SA since MegaMoB 1? :r


that was a lot of big words :r


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Fight Fight Fight Fight
> 
> :ss


blow it out your ass :mn


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> I can bring beer :r


You know I'll drink whatever.....lol katie can be my chauffeur for the day


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> blow it out your ass :mn


LOL i'm on your side....nWo for life :tu


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> You know I'll drink whatever.....lol katie can be my chauffeur for the day


nice, If I get a chance I'll bring some Harviestoun Old Engine Oil 


smitdavi said:


> LOL i'm on your side....nWo for life :tu


I heard that he and Tom are checking into the SmackDown hotel :r


----------



## Emjaysmash

Damn. If I was closer I would try to go. ....And if I wasn't coming home from D.C. that day...


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> I heard that he and Tom are checking into the SmackDown hotel :r


I'll let you take Tom :ss

He scares me


----------



## BigVito

Emjaysmash said:


> Damn. If I was closer I would try to go. ....And if I wasn't coming home from D.C. that day...


is Milwaukee not on the way?


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> I'll let you take Tom :ss
> 
> He scares me


Hes a lover not a fighter. you take him


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> nice, If I get a chance I'll bring some Harviestoun Old Engine Oil


Good beer?


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> Hes a lover not a fighter. you take him


But he's also a fighter, so don't try any funny s**t.


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Good beer?


its dark, and from Scotland :dr:dr


Twill413 said:


> But he's also a fighter, so don't try any funny s**t.


he will put you in a blender and have you drinking yourself :r


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> Hes a lover not a fighter. you take him


I guess I could have Katie distract him while I give him the business :r


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> he will put you in a blender and have you drinking yourself :r


MMMMM, self milkshake.


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> I guess I could have Katie distract him while I give him the business :r


that just sounds wrong :r:r


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> MMMMM, self milkshake.


mine is spoiled


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> that just sounds wrong :r:r


eh just a bit lol


----------



## icehog3

smitdavi said:


> I guess I could have Katie distract him while I give him the business :r


Watch out bringing the women into this...I will tell QJ to distract you, while I get out the blender.


----------



## King James

There is a link to the park n ride on the past page where I put the final details. Any word if Klugs decided if he would be back in time to make it? I know he mentioned coming after the Sam Sneed Festival or something like that


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> There is a link to the park n ride on the past page where I put the final details. Any word if Klugs decided if he would be back in time to make it? I know he mentioned coming after the Sam Sneed Festival or something like that


I wonder of he has a pm box, I do


----------



## tchariya

Twill413 said:


> Tristan I think. He was the man with the Mojito recipe.


I have cane sugar!
I have a great recipe too!


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> I have cane sugar!
> I have a great recipe too!


Two Mojito makers are better _Than_ 1!


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Two Mojito makers are better _Than_ 1!


damn...terrible....but funny! ho ho ho he he he


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Two Mojito makers are better _Than_ 1!


:r I chuckled.


----------



## Tristan

Twill413 said:


> Tristan I think. He was the man with the Mojito recipe.


Maybe I need to bring the big wood pestle and a pitcher? I grow mint by the way, I can bring that. That way Scott doesn't have to walk 3 miles to his car to go get it; an appreciated sacrifice for the good of all! :ss


----------



## smitdavi

2 days :ss


----------



## RenoB

Anybody else (twill)? Need to order the BBQ today. PM if you need directions or have any questions. See you all tomorrow night 7ish!

*Friday Night Pre-Herf*
RenoB
BigVito
King James
Queen James
Replicant Argent
Icehog3
The Professor


----------



## replicant_argent

RenoB said:


> Anybody else (twill)? Need to order the BBQ today. PM if you need directions or have any questions. See you all tomorrow night 7ish!
> 
> *Friday Night Pre-Herf*
> RenoB
> BigVito
> King James
> Queen James
> Replicant Argent *and the Princess (I imagine she will want to hang out with me)*
> Icehog3
> The Professor


a small adjustment.


----------



## icehog3

The weather forecast took a turn for the shitty...good thing they are usually wrong.


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> The weather forecast took a turn for the shitty...good thing they are usually wrong.


Actually, Friday looks awesome until after midnight which is a good thing cause I got nowhere to put 10 people if its raining.

And fortunately we have alternate plans if it does get dicey on Saturday, thanks Mrs. KJ!


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> Anybody else (twill)? Need to order the BBQ today. PM if you need directions or have any questions. See you all tomorrow night 7ish!
> 
> *Friday Night Pre-Herf*
> RenoB
> BigVito
> King James
> Queen James
> Replicant Argent
> Icehog3
> The Professor


What time are you gonna order? I have to check my schedule with my secretary AKA my fiance. If we have nothing going on, I will try to get her over there for a while.


----------



## BigVito

what's on the menu for da BBQ


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> what's on the menu for da BBQ


You like asking questions by text, and then not responding to the answer?  :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> You like asking questions by text, and then not responding to the answer?  :r


:r I sent a reply, let me check my phone


----------



## BigVito

re-sent


----------



## icehog3

Trying to get an idea for driving/gas/logistics here. Help me out, fellas.

Staying at the Chalet Motel in Mequon Friday night.

How far do I backtrack to get down to the Ryan Rd Park'n'Ride from there? Is it a long wa\y out of the way from going to Miller Park from Mequon, and if so, is there any other option of a place in the general direction of Miller Park?

Not sure, but would hate to pass the park by 20 miles and then drive 20 miles back...but whatever, I will figure it out....any help is appreciated.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Trying to get an idea for driving/gas/logistics here. Help me out, fellas.
> 
> Staying at the Chalet Motel in Mequon Friday night.
> 
> How far do I backtrack to get down to the Ryan Rd Park'n'Ride from there? Is it a long wa\y out of the way from going to Miller Park from Mequon, and if so, is there any other option of a place in the general direction of Miller Park?
> 
> Not sure, but would hate to pass the park by 20 miles and then drive 20 miles back...but whatever, I will figure it out....any help is appreciated.


Rob will have a better idea then me, but I think the Ryan Rd is maybe 15 miles from Mequon? I really haven't looked but it takes me about 20-30 minutes from home. but I would not call it a long way out of the way :tu


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Rob will have a better idea then me, but I think the Ryan Rd is maybe 15 miles from Mequon? I really haven't looked but it takes me about 20-30 minutes from home. but I would not call it a long way out of the way :tu


Every gallon hurts.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Every gallon hurts.


make Dokk pay, it hurts less :r you could use your bike, or take his metro :ss


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> make Dokk pay, it hurts less :r you could use your bike, or take his metro :ss


:r :r :r :r :r


----------



## BigVito

where is he anyway??


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Trying to get an idea for driving/gas/logistics here. Help me out, fellas.
> 
> Staying at the Chalet Motel in Mequon Friday night.
> 
> How far do I backtrack to get down to the Ryan Rd Park'n'Ride from there? Is it a long wa\y out of the way from going to Miller Park from Mequon, and if so, is there any other option of a place in the general direction of Miller Park?
> 
> Not sure, but would hate to pass the park by 20 miles and then drive 20 miles back...but whatever, I will figure it out....any help is appreciated.


Definitely not worth hoofing it back to the Ryan RD PnR from Mequon. I will let Rob suggest an alternative, but IMO it's too far out of your way.


----------



## BigVito

are we meeting at the usual spot?

----------------
Now playing: Crazy Town - Hollywood Babylon
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

Twill413 said:


> Definitely not worth hoofing it back to the Ryan RD PnR from Mequon. I will let Rob suggest an alternative, but IMO it's too far out of your way.


Tony is it still cool that Jeff and I swing by and pick you up on Sat?


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Tony is it still cool that Jeff and I swing by and pick you up on Sat?


no that is out of the way :r

I keed :ss

----------------
Now playing: Kiss - (You Make Me) Rock Hard
via FoxyTunes


----------



## M1903A1

Tristan said:


> Maybe I need to bring the big wood pestle and a pitcher? I grow mint by the way, I can bring that. That way Scott doesn't have to walk 3 miles to his car to go get it; an appreciated sacrifice for the good of all! :ss


The more the merrier...we've only got two bottles of McRum (plus whatever better stuff anybody else brings) to go through.

Hmm...maybe I better grab some more limes tomorrow....

BTW, did anybody say if they were bringing ice? (For drinks, not the cooler.)

:al :al :al :al :al


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Trying to get an idea for driving/gas/logistics here. Help me out, fellas.
> 
> Staying at the Chalet Motel in Mequon Friday night.
> 
> How far do I backtrack to get down to the Ryan Rd Park'n'Ride from there? Is it a long wa\y out of the way from going to Miller Park from Mequon, and if so, is there any other option of a place in the general direction of Miller Park?
> 
> Not sure, but would hate to pass the park by 20 miles and then drive 20 miles back...but whatever, I will figure it out....any help is appreciated.


Not sure what you're asking Tom.

Friday nite herf at my house, stay at Chalet. Saturday morning come back to my house (1 mile). Tristan will be at my house by noon. We caravan to the PnR to hook up with everyone, consolidate vehicles and head over to Miller Park. After Miller Park, we go to Jim's house which is 1 or 2 miles from PnR. Then back to PnR for the ride home.

Seems simple to me but I'm simple minded


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Not sure what you're asking Tom.
> 
> Friday nite herf at my house, stay at Chalet. Saturday morning come back to my house (1 mile). Tristan will be at my house by noon. We caravan to the PnR to hook up with everyone, consolidate vehicles and head over to Miller Park. After Miller Park, we go to Jim's house which is 1 or 2 miles from PnR. Then back to PnR for the ride home.
> 
> Seems simple to me but I'm simple minded


me too  want me to pick you up a sampler from BB Quick? :dr


----------



## Emjaysmash

BigVito said:


> is Milwaukee not on the way?


Yeah, but as I am still under my fathers roof, and live in GB, I don't think he'd be so happy.

I am going to Uhles Pipe Shop on the 25th for the Perdomo Tasting if any of you are going to be around...


----------



## Twill413

smitdavi said:


> Tony is it still cool that Jeff and I swing by and pick you up on Sat?


Sure thing, just don't expect me to clean for you. :tu

Rob, I gotta bow out for tomorrow night, although I was never officially "in" in the first place. Have fun guys, see you on Saturday. My 30 count Xicar case came in today! wOOt!


----------



## RenoB

BigVito said:


> me too  want me to pick you up a sampler from BB Quick? :dr


naw, just tell me what you think after dinner tomorrow night :ss

two pans of pork shoulder on order, one mild and one medium. coleslaw. beans. making some bread. nuthin' fancy but good eats! hmmm, rhubarb crisp to replenish the sugars?


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> naw, just tell me what you think after dinner tomorrow night :ss
> 
> two pans of pork shoulder on order, one mild and one medium. coleslaw. beans. making some bread. nuthin' fancy but good eats! hmmm, rhubarb crisp to replenish the sugars?


fine :r How about a sandwich too :dr
----------------
Now playing: Alan Jackson - Chasin' that Neon Rainbow
via FoxyTunes


----------



## BigVito

*Friday Night Pre-Herf*
RenoB
BigVito
King James
Queen James
Replicant Argent and the Princess (I imagine she will want to hang out with me)
Icehog3
The Professor

Speed Queen BBQ with all the fixin's and BYOB. Starting 7PM until whoever comes leaves (my bedtime is 10PM but might make it til Midnight

two pans of pork shoulder on order, one mild and one medium. coleslaw. beans. making some bread. nuthin' fancy but good eats! hmmm, rhubarb crisp to replenish the sugars?

*Saturday Brewers Herf*
*Meeting Place*:
Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.039182&z=15)
*Time*:
Starting at 12:30 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 2:30 PM

*Attendees:
*King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
RenoB
Twill413
BigVito
tchariya - corn on da cob?
M1903A1
icehog3
DonWeb
Replicant
She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
The Professor
Tristan - Hell yeah, can't wait for this one!
Savvy - Looking forward to meeting the MoB.
smitdavi
The Dakotan

*Food/Drink/Picnic Items*:
Brats: Jim, Tony
Desert (or Dessert): Sam
Plateserry
Forks/Knives: Jim
Cupserry
Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
Sides: killer guac, Pete
Sides: David
Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
Drinks: Soda (Tom)
Grill: Jim (small one though), Rob (another small one)
Table: Rob (card table)
Games: David
Trash bags/refined butane: DonWeb
corn/ice/cookies: tchariya
----------------
Now playing: Korn - No Way
via FoxyTunes

----------------
Now playing: Korn - Shoots & Ladders
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> *Friday Night Pre-Herf*
> RenoB
> BigVito
> King James
> Queen James
> Replicant Argent and the Princess (I imagine she will want to hang out with me)
> Icehog3
> The Professor
> 
> Speed Queen BBQ with all the fixin's and BYOB. Starting 7PM until whoever comes leaves (my bedtime is 10PM but might make it til Midnight
> 
> two pans of pork shoulder on order, one mild and one medium. coleslaw. beans. making some bread. nuthin' fancy but good eats! hmmm, rhubarb crisp to replenish the sugars?
> 
> *Saturday Brewers Herf*
> *Meeting Place*:
> Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.039182&z=15)
> *Time*:
> Starting at 12:30 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 2:30 PM
> 
> *Attendees:
> *King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> Twill413
> BigVito
> tchariya - corn on da cob?
> M1903A1
> icehog3
> DonWeb
> Replicant
> She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
> The Professor
> Tristan - Hell yeah, can't wait for this one!
> Savvy - Looking forward to meeting the MoB.
> smitdavi
> Katie
> The Dakotan
> 
> *Food/Drink/Picnic Items*:
> Brats: Jim, Tony
> Desert (or Dessert): Sam
> Plateserry
> Forks/Knives: Jim
> Cupserry
> Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
> Sides: killer guac, Pete
> Sides: David
> Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
> Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
> Drinks: Soda (Tom)
> Grill: Jim (small one though), Rob (another small one)
> Table: Rob (card table)
> Games: David
> Trash bags/refined butane: DonWeb
> corn/ice/cookies: tchariya
> ----------------
> Now playing: Korn - No Way
> via FoxyTunes
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Korn - Shoots & Ladders
> via FoxyTunes


Jeez Perry you forgot katie


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Jeez Perry you forgot katie


:r nice try, you never added her numb nuts

----------------
Now playing: Richard Cheese - What's My Age Again (Blink 182)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> :r nice try, you never added her numb nuts


lol ok maybe :ss


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> lol ok maybe :ss


still need to go to the store to buy beer :hn

----------------
Now playing: dmx - come prepared
via FoxyTunes


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Not sure what you're asking Tom.
> 
> Friday nite herf at my house, stay at Chalet. Saturday morning come back to my house (1 mile). Tristan will be at my house by noon. We caravan to the PnR to hook up with everyone, consolidate vehicles and head over to Miller Park. After Miller Park, we go to Jim's house which is 1 or 2 miles from PnR. Then back to PnR for the ride home.
> 
> Seems simple to me but I'm simple minded


I guess what I was asking was if it was prudent to pass Miller Park and drive all the way down to the Park'n'Ride to consolidate vehicles, then drive back up to the Stadium we passed on the way down. If we are consolidating vehicles to save money, it is going to cost more in my SUV to drive 40 extra miles than it would cost to park 3 cars...so that's my question, sorry if I am not making much sense.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I guess what I was asking was if it was prudent to pass Miller Park and drive all the way down to the Park'n'Ride to consolidate vehicles, then drive back up to the Stadium we passed on the way down. If we are consolidating vehicles to save money, it is going to cost more in my SUV to drive 40 extra miles than it would cost to park 3 cars...so that's my question, sorry if I am not making much sense.


we are used to that
I have no real answers for your question though, I never mapped it out

----------------
Now playing: Metallica - The_Small_Hours
via FoxyTunes


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> we are used to that
> I have no real answers for your question though, I never mapped it out


Not very helpful...but we are used to_ that_.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Not very helpful...but we are used to_ that_.


we all have our quirks :tu I don't help and you are senseless

let me see If I get this right, you want to bypass the PNR and go direct to Miller Park?

----------------
Now playing: LeAnn Rimes - You Are
via FoxyTunes


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> I guess what I was asking was if it was prudent to pass Miller Park and drive all the way down to the Park'n'Ride to consolidate vehicles, then drive back up to the Stadium we passed on the way down. If we are consolidating vehicles to save money, it is going to cost more in my SUV to drive 40 extra miles than it would cost to park 3 cars...so that's my question, sorry if I am not making much sense.


Re-reading, you are making sense. I just didn't get it, ie we haven't really discussed logistics.

I'd have to say that we are using the park n ride as a central gathering point since people are coming from north, south, east (well maybe not) and west. This way we can all enter the parking lot at Miller Park together and can park next to each other for the tailgate portion of this herf. If not, we'd be scattered all over the place - kinda like Scott last year LOL.

As for distances, there will be some doubling back involved but not more than maybe 10 miles for you. DonWeb on the other hand will be doubling back more like 20+ miles. Perhaps your truck is one we choose to leave at the park n ride?

Let's get a couple of drinks in you tomorrow night and discuss this in a cool, calm and collected manner


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Re-reading, you are making sense. I just didn't get it, ie we haven't really discussed logistics.
> 
> I'd have to say that we are using the park n ride as a central gathering point since people are coming from north, south, east (well maybe not) and west. This way we can all enter the parking lot at Miller Park together and can park next to each other for the tailgate portion of this herf. If not, we'd be scattered all over the place - kinda like Scott last year LOL.
> 
> As for distances, there will be some doubling back involved but not more than maybe 10 miles for you. DonWeb on the other hand will be doubling back more like 20+ miles. Perhaps your truck is one we choose to leave at the park n ride?
> 
> Let's get a couple of drinks in you tomorrow night and discuss this in a cool, calm and collected manner


with bellies full of good food

----------------
Now playing: Megadeth - High Speed Dirt (Live at Alpine Valley, East Troy, WI 5/23/92)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## King James

sorry that you fellas have to double back a bit. Anything we can do to fix that? or is it just something we have to deal with?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> sorry that you fellas have to double back a bit. Anything we can do to fix that? or is it just something we have to deal with?


two options.
1.Move Miller Park
2.have the herf at lCDA

----------------
Now playing: Deicide - Trifixion
via FoxyTunes


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> two options.
> 1.Move Miller Park


Miller Park...first park I ever saw that moves, yet stays in the same location!


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> Miller Park...first park I ever saw that moves, yet stays in the same location!


:r:r

----------------
Now playing: Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band - You Should Know Better
via FoxyTunes


----------



## replicant_argent

BigVito said:


> *Friday Night Pre-Herf*
> RenoB
> BigVito
> King James
> Queen James
> Replicant Argent and the Princess (I imagine she will want to hang out with me)
> Icehog3
> The Professor
> 
> Speed Queen BBQ with all the fixin's and BYOB. Starting 7PM until whoever comes leaves (my bedtime is 10PM but might make it til Midnight
> 
> two pans of pork shoulder on order, one mild and one medium. coleslaw. beans. making some bread. nuthin' fancy but good eats! hmmm, rhubarb crisp to replenish the sugars?
> 
> *Saturday Brewers Herf*
> *Meeting Place*:
> Park n Ride on Ryan Rd. Exit 322 (http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UT...,0.039182&z=15)
> *Time*:
> Starting at 12:30 PM plan to head to Miller Park @ 2:30 PM
> 
> *Attendees:
> *King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> RenoB
> Twill413
> BigVito
> tchariya - corn on da cob?
> M1903A1
> icehog3
> DonWeb
> Replicant
> She Who Must Be Obeyed (Beth? haha)
> The Professor
> Tristan - Hell yeah, can't wait for this one!
> Savvy - Looking forward to meeting the MoB.
> smitdavi
> The Dakotan
> 
> *Food/Drink/Picnic Items*:
> Brats: Jim, Tony
> Desert (or Dessert): Sam
> Plateserry
> Forks/Knives: Jim
> Cupserry
> Tee DubYa: Chips and Salsa again?
> Sides: killer guac, Pete *just remembered, I have a 6 foot table I can bring.*
> Sides: David
> Drinks: Mojito Mix (Scott)
> Drinks: Vodka (Tom)
> Drinks: Soda (Tom)
> Grill: Jim (small one though), Rob (another small one)
> Table: Rob (card table)
> Games: David
> Trash bags/refined butane: DonWeb
> corn/ice/cookies: tchariya
> ----------------
> Now playing: Korn - No Way
> via FoxyTunes
> 
> ----------------
> Now playing: Korn - Shoots & Ladders
> via FoxyTunes


another table wouldn't hurt, eh?


----------



## King James

replicant_argent said:


> another table wouldn't hurt, eh?


maybe not, as long as sum1 brings a vehicle to the park that is big enough to have it.... if Perry is driving that definitely wont be a problem


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> maybe not, as long as sum1 brings a vehicle to the park that is big enough to have it.... if Perry is driving that definitely wont be a problem


 I wanna drive in Darrel's Metro:r
j/k


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I wanna drive in Darrel's Metro:r
> j/k


someone with room for it will drive I'm sure


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> someone with room for it will drive I'm sure


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Re-reading, you are making sense. I just didn't get it, ie we haven't really discussed logistics.
> 
> I'd have to say that we are using the park n ride as a central gathering point since people are coming from north, south, east (well maybe not) and west. This way we can all enter the parking lot at Miller Park together and can park next to each other for the tailgate portion of this herf. If not, we'd be scattered all over the place - kinda like Scott last year LOL.
> 
> As for distances, there will be some doubling back involved but not more than maybe 10 miles for you. DonWeb on the other hand will be doubling back more like 20+ miles. Perhaps your truck is one we choose to leave at the park n ride?
> 
> Let's get a couple of drinks in you tomorrow night and discuss this in a cool, calm and collected manner


If we are only talking 10 or so miles, forget I mentioned it. Hard to tell from the maps, I thought it might be a substancial distance...I am good with the way it is laid out, especially since the Southern Boys will be meeting us there.


----------



## Jbailey

Have fun guys. I will have to make the next Brewer Herf.


----------



## icehog3

Less than 10 hours to cigars and BBQ!


----------



## BigVito

I need to click the FF button :r


----------



## King James

Pete is on his way to my house as we speak. Should be getting in about 1:30. Rob, call me when you want us to head over to help setup and that


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Pete is my uncle and on his way to my house as we speak. Should be getting in about 1:30. Rob, call me when you want us to head over to help setup and that


Pete is your uncle?

----------------
Now playing: The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - I've Been Lookin'
via FoxyTunes


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> Pete is your uncle?


????


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> ????


you said it, not me :r See yall later today:ss

----------------
Now playing: The Offspring - So Alone
via FoxyTunes


----------



## RenoB

It has stopped raining and the sun is out, woo hoo!!!


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> It has stopped raining and the sun is out, woo hoo!!!


Finally NOAA shows clear skies all around


----------



## smitdavi

Getting pumped....talked to Jeff today and were heading up around 6 am (our time). See you all there


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Getting pumped....talked to Jeff today and were heading up around 6 am (our time). See you all there


What is our time?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Less than 10 hours to cigars and BBQ!


Less then 7 hours


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Less than 10 hours to cigars and BBQ!


hells yeah. leaving Lombard to head your direction in a bit.

can't wait to herf tonight and tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> What is our time?


you guys are an hour behind us


----------



## Tristan

I wish I could make it tonight guys. Take plenty of pics and cigar butts for me. I'm gonna have to inspect them when I get to Rob's house tomorrow at noon. :ss


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> you guys are an hour behind us


then you will get here 10 ish our time?


Tristan said:


> I wish I could make it tonight guys. Take plenty of pics and cigar butts for me. I'm gonna have to inspect them when I get to Rob's house tomorrow at noon. :ss


:r


----------



## icehog3

Dokk and I are having a late lunch and then heading out...see yens soon! 

Dokk says hey!!!!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Dokk and I are having a late lunch and then heading out...see yens soon!
> 
> Dokk says hey!!!!


Dokk Tom Salutes see ya then 

----------------
Now playing: Penthouse Players Clique - I'm A Playa (Bitch)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> then you will get here 10 ish our time?


Probably between 10-11 sometime....I would guess more towards 11


----------



## smitdavi

Anybody have cornhole? That's something that's always fun to play at tailgates....but we don't have a set


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Anybody have cornhole? That's something that's always fun to play at tailgates....but we don't have a set


What about TP for your bunghole?

----------------
Now playing: AC/DC - If You Want Blood (You've Got It)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## smitdavi

Coolers are packed...Lots of Beer (Keystone Light ) and pop. Have 12lbs of Potato Salad, Slaw, and Macaroni Salad, Chips, and Sandwiches packed for the road.


----------



## Twill413

Hey guys! It's Tony's Crista.. Hope you guys have fun tomorrow and try to smoke as many cigars as humanly possible!!!! :tu


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> Coolers are packed...Lots of Beer (Keystone Light ) and pop. Have 12lbs of Potato Salad, Slaw, and Macaroni Salad, Chips, and Sandwiches packed for the road.


when you pick Tony up, take that crap out and put it in his fridge


----------



## smitdavi

Gettin ready to walk out the door....see you all in about 6 hours


----------



## smitdavi

About halfway there....sitting in W. Lafayette waiting on Jeff

How's the weather up there?


----------



## Twill413

smitdavi said:


> About halfway there....sitting in W. Lafayette waiting on Jeff
> 
> How's the weather up there?


Good then I got time to hit the gym before you get here. Need to build up some credit for the gluttony that will be this afternoon.


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> About halfway there....sitting in W. Lafayette waiting on Jeff
> 
> How's the weather up there?


leave the keystone:BS


----------



## M1903A1

Just as a heads-up, I took a look at WGN weather radar and there's a couple of lines on the way. One's around Madison right now, the other (and larger) one's around the Mississippi.

Back to gettin' ready....

Scott.


----------



## King James

M1903A1 said:


> Just as a heads-up, I took a look at WGN weather radar and there's a couple of lines on the way. One's around Madison right now, the other (and larger) one's around the Mississippi.
> 
> Back to gettin' ready....
> 
> Scott.


If it hits us or we get booted, will be about 45 mins to relocate to lCdA and get back to herfin'!


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> Just as a heads-up, I took a look at WGN weather radar and there's a couple of lines on the way. One's around Madison right now, the other (and larger) one's around the Mississippi.
> 
> Back to gettin' ready....
> 
> Scott.


leave the weatherman home


----------



## King James

Perry, we can use the big grill from neighbor if you are driving. lemme know brotha


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Perry, we can use the big grill from neighbor if you are driving. lemme know brotha


the prince is sober :r Its up to the MoB  I have no problem driving:ss


----------



## Twill413

M1903A1 said:


> Just as a heads-up, I took a look at WGN weather radar and there's a couple of lines on the way. One's around Madison right now, the other (and larger) one's around the Mississippi.
> 
> Back to gettin' ready....
> 
> Scott.


Maybe catch a small shower, looks like it is heading due east. It's gonna be a beautiful day!


----------



## King James

not ganna be there quite by 12:30. Perry, if you want to PM me your cell # you can come grab the grill when you are in the area.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> not ganna be there quite by 12:30. Perry, if you want to PM me your cell # you can come grab the grill when you are in the area.


ok, you prank caller


----------



## tchariya

Awesome get together!!!!! Even though the Police shut us down, we still made the post of it. Sorry Icouldn't stay around for Part Deux!


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> Awesome get together!!!!! Even though the Police shut us down, we still made the post of it. Sorry Icouldn't stay around for Part Deux!


yup me made a post of it 

you couldn't stay so you could go home and post? I understand


----------



## The Professor

Wonderful herf!!! Great people, nice cigars, and I ate more brats today than I have in the last decacde (no joke)!


----------



## M1903A1

In summary, damn that was fun!!!

There were five Nubs on the food table that got shoved into the mojito kit box when we were packing. I forgot about 'em until I was unpacking things minutes ago. Who put them out on the table?


----------



## Twill413

M1903A1 said:


> In summary, damn that was fun!!!
> 
> There were five Nubs on the food table that got shoved into the mojito kit box when we were packing. I forgot about 'em until I was unpacking things minutes ago. Who put them out on the table?


Tony (DonWeb). Too early to say any more substantial than that.


----------



## King James

getting ready to head to work....damnit. Will post more tonight but was a great herf. Just wish I could bum around today.... o well.


----------



## DonWeb

*MoB Crew Attempts S.H.i.T Herf*
Dateline: July 12, 2008

_Summer in Milwaukee is renowned as the season of celebration: witness Summerfest, Polishfest, Italianfest, and the increasingly popular "Brewer Herf". Denizens of these northern climes perform an annual trek to celebrate the perennial melting of the snow (and the local boys of summer), by sharing great food, libations, fine cigars and each others company.

This year the MoB crew payed homage to those lovable left-coast miscreants, the S.H.i.T herfers. An unfortunate misunderstanding left several MoB herfers soiled and questioning the acronym.

Undaunted by the gulls, herfers James, Sam, and Beth (partly hidden) continue the festivities.

Seeing the fun had by all, this reporter is already making plans for next year._


photo captured on cellular phone.


----------



## smitdavi

Had a wonderful time, couldn't have asked for better weather or better people. I will def be back next year :tu Thank you 

Kate and I are still on the road...about another 2 hours or so.

Will probably post some pics later tonight


----------



## RenoB

Unbelievable weekend. I realized on my drive home after Part Deux that I'd been herfing non-stop for over 30 hours - BBQ pre-herf, followed by Pancake pre-herf, followed by park n ride pre-herf, followed by THE HERF, followed by the post-herf and finally the Tristan french press post-herf this morning. Damn :tu

:mn:chk:mn

I'm feeling an empty place right now for all my fantastic Brothers and Sisters of the leaf. Thanks to those of you who traveled here for this, you are what made this such a memorable event. Of course, the attack of the gulls will be particularly memorable for me personally (and I think Sam too)!

Need to re-group right now, talk with ya all later!


----------



## gvarsity

Looks like a great time y'all. I wish I could have made it. Unfortunately six week olds make it hard to run off for the day. Is some one going to post more pictures. Be fun to experience it vicariously. Cheers.


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Unbelievable weekend. I realized on my drive home after Part Deux that I'd been herfing non-stop for over 30 hours - BBQ pre-herf, followed by Pancake pre-herf, followed by park n ride pre-herf, followed by THE HERF, followed by the post-herf and finally the Tristan french press post-herf this morning. Damn :tu
> 
> :mn:chk:mn
> 
> I'm feeling an empty place right now for all my fantastic Brothers and Sisters of the leaf. Thanks to those of you who traveled here for this, you are what made this such a memorable event. Of course, the attack of the gulls will be particularly memorable for me personally (and I think Sam too)!
> 
> Need to re-group right now, talk with ya all later!


:fu


----------



## The Dakotan

Great herf!! I'm glad I decided to go up for it, especially to see Rob, Beth, Sam, and Darrel get continually poop-bombed by the birds! haha. 

Big thanks to the KING (King James) for putting this together!!


----------



## smitdavi

Katie and I finally got home at 3:30....then slept for two hours once we got everything inside  So we made it home safely.


----------



## King James

gvarsity said:


> Looks like a great time y'all. I wish I could have made it. Unfortunately six week olds make it hard to run off for the day. Is some one going to post more pictures. Be fun to experience it vicariously. Cheers.


I think Sam took some pics, should have them up by tomorrow. I know she at least got a group shot from around the fire at lCdA


----------



## smitdavi

I should have some pics up within the hour....I'll start a new thread and I'll post the link in here.


----------



## smitdavi

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1765627&posted=1#post1765627


----------



## icehog3

Thanks to everyone for making Brewers Herf III such a memorable event. The food was great, the drinks were great, the waether was great, but most of all, the company was great!

Special thanks to Rob and James for hosting the pre- and post- herfs, and screw the Brewers for their ridiculous rule. 

So great to see you all again, and to meet David, Katie and Jordan for the first time. I would thank all the MoBsters indivdually 'cause they know I love them, but time is limited at work, and my work computer has been messing witrh me today...But thank you all, y'all are the best.


----------



## Queen James

had a good weekend guys (+a few other gals) will be posting pictures tonight when i get home from work. can't wait for the next shindig


----------



## replicant_argent

The one thing I always regret after herfing is not being able to spend more time with each individual there. I woke up yesterday morning and realized I hadn't chatted with the guys from Indiana almost at all, and that is a shame. Both Beth and I had a blast, met some old friends, and met a few new ones.


----------



## smitdavi

replicant_argent said:


> The one thing I always regret after herfing is not being able to spend more time with each individual there. I woke up yesterday morning and realized I hadn't chatted with the guys from Indiana almost at all, and that is a shame. Both Beth and I had a blast, met some old friends, and met a few new ones.


It's because we say "pop" instead of "soda" isn't it...jeez I knew it


----------



## replicant_argent

smitdavi said:


> It's because we say "pop" instead of "soda" isn't it...jeez I knew it


Minnesota is another place that uses the colloquialism "pop," I think, so it couldn't have been that.


----------



## smitdavi

replicant_argent said:


> Minnesota is another place that uses the colloquialism "pop," I think, so it couldn't have been that.


lol, that's ok, I have a cool fire extinguisher lighter that reminds me of you when I use it :ss


----------



## Tristan

I had a fantastic time herfing it up! Thanks to Rob for letting me stay in the comfort of his newly remodeled mancave! Thanks to the rest of the MoB crew for organizing another killer herf! Thanks to Jim and Jim's mom for tolerating all us bastages out in the back yard!

It had been way too long since we've all gotten together and it was just awesome to hang out again!

Check out the pics here:
Brewer Herf Gallery


----------



## smitdavi

Tristan said:


> I had a fantastic time herfing it up! Thanks to Rob for letting me stay in the comfort of his newly remodeled mancave! Thanks to the rest of the MoB crew for organizing another killer herf! Thanks to Jim and Jim's mom for tolerating all us bastages out in the back yard!
> 
> It had been way too long since we've all gotten together and it was just awesome to hang out again!
> 
> Check out the pics here:
> Brewer Herf Gallery


Great pics man, it was good to meet ya!


----------



## RenoB

Awesome pics Tristan!

That was so funny, I couldn't open my eyes Sunday morning - what was in those cigars/that coffee?!?!


----------

